# I love the bags from Vacum Sealers Unlimited!!!  Pics included!!



## fpnmf

Member "Simple" told us about a cheaper vendor for bags.

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  

I bought rolls and quart sized premium style bags.

A great deal..

The bags are much more heavy duty than Food Saver bags.

I have the less expensive Seal a Meal machine.

These bags worked much better.

Here's some pics of todays seal fest of 14 pounds of bacon...

Kindly notice I sliced against the grain... something that never crossed my mind til a few days ago...

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jrod62

Wow !!! U posted this at right time. Ran out of bags yesterday. Went to walmart $19 for roll of 11" . Walk out without any (wife said im a cheap a## ) will check it out when i get home tonight . Thanks


----------



## bluebombersfan

Hope they ship to Canada!  Thanks for posting the link!!


----------



## realtorterry

I think we should see how they travel to lets say.... Arizona?


----------



## bluebombersfan

They do indeed ship to Canada they emailed me back in minutes.


----------



## tjohnson

I just bought a bunch of bags from them too

The premium bags are a little nicer and only a couple pennies more per bag.

There's a coupon code for 10% off this month

Sept. 10% off code 10SEPT2011 at checkout.

Todd


----------



## fire393

Got some coming my way also, thanks guys!


----------



## chefrob

nice heads up!


----------



## venture

I saw this on an earlier post.  I was very skeptical.  Then more and more trusted members came on saying they are good.  I am stocked for now, but I might have to take advantage of that September discount.  Another post to save.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller

Thanks for posting this...


----------



## sqwib

Thanks I bookmarked this on my website.

Used to order from Sorbentsystems until recently

You can google *food storage sqwib cooks* if interested in my experience with Sorbentsystems


----------



## daveomak

Ditto to Craig..........I used mine today, for the first time. I like them better than FS. Much better bag.

The peppers liked the bags better also......I could hear them squealing in delight..........Dave

THANKS AGAIN SIMPLE !!!!


----------



## venture

Dave, did you order the standard or the premium. 

Most of the reviews here seem to be about the premium.

This company is in Taxifornia, so Taxifornia residents will have to pay sales tax, I am sure.  The current 10% discount would pay our sales tax.

I am thinking about ordering the standard product.  I will be posting a review when I have done that.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daggerdoggie

Thanks for the link,fpnmf, and the discount code, Todd.  I ordered a case of the premium rolls.  Much cheaper than I can buy locally, even with shipping.


----------



## daveomak

Venture said:


> Dave, did you order the standard or the premium.
> 
> Most of the reviews here seem to be about the premium.
> 
> This company is in Taxifornia, so Taxifornia residents will have to pay sales tax, I am sure.  The current 10% discount would pay our sales tax.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering the standard product.  I will be posting a review when I have done that.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Venture, evening......I ordered FMQ100 Quart size full mesh vacuum sealer bags........17.95 + ship of 11.35, still beat FS by almost 50% at wmart prices when you include sales tax.  I think they are the standard.....I thought the premium were for "wet" products and since this first "go-round" was veggies and garlic I thought they would suffice. Not sure, sh*t I'm getting too old to remember where and why I was going toward the bathroom..........

You'll be there someday....stop laughing.......


----------



## nwdave

DaveOmak said:


> Not sure, sh*t I'm getting too old to remember where and why I was going toward the bathroom..........
> 
> You'll be there someday....stop laughing.......


Who's laughing?  Just don't get in the way to the loo.


----------



## venture

I'm prolly older than you, so I can laugh all I want.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sierra

Anyone know how the premium "VacStrip technology" really works for juicy foods/marinades vs the FS bags? I typically use the paper towel method on my FS bags, and I'm wondering if these would remove that step...


----------



## shtrdave

Will they stay sealed? I have always used FS bags and when done they are all sealed up nice and I put in the freezer only to find a few weeks later frost on the inside of someof them because they apparently were not sealed. And doing jerkey some times it just puts a hole in the darn thing and it won't seal.


----------



## lisa bilotta

Thank you so much for the kind words.  I am the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, and about 95% of our customers are former FoodSaver or Seal a Meal bag users.  We have new discount codes available all of the time for our repeat customers and people who call me from this forum.  Our number is 661-332-5631.

Thanks again,

Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## scarbelly

Thanks Lisa for jumping in here. This would be a great place for you to post some tip and how to's. Lots of us here use vac sealers and would love your guidance.


----------



## sqwib

I know I am always looking for some tips and ideas. Will be ordering from 
[h1]Vacuum Sealers Unlimited once I use up my foodsaver rolls and bags.[/h1]


----------



## daveomak

Lisa Bilotta said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words.  I am the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, and about 95% of our customers are former FoodSaver or Seal a Meal bag users.  We have new discount codes available all of the time for our repeat customers and people who call me from this forum.  Our number is 661-332-5631.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Lisa
> 
> http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


Lisa, Morning and Thank You very much....I bought your bags a month ago or so and found them far superior to F..S... bags....I will be a returning customer and a "Barker" for your site.....Dave


----------



## venture

Is this a great forum or not!

Just the info in this thread is worth much more than the small price of a premium membership!

Thanks to all for the info!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## exhaustedspark

Sorry Craig.

Asking me to notice you sliced against the grain is like asking me to notice which painting Picasso used his right or left hand on. I just know its a work of art. Or this time Craig.

Yea thats. Its a work of Craig.

Karl


----------



## bamafan

Thankss Craig. Added to favorites. Will check them out when I run low again. Fast shipping?


----------



## daveomak

BAMAFAN said:


> Thankss Craig. Added to favorites. Will check them out when I run low again. Fast shipping?


Very fast.......customer oriented business.....


----------



## lisa b

*Hi everybody,*

*This is Lisa, the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. (Vacuumsealersunlimited.com)  I just wanted you to know that anybody on this forum who buys bags for their FoodSaver machines will save an additional 10%.  My November discount coupon will expire in a few weeks, but if you need to order in December, please contact me and I will give you the new discount code.*

*If you need new vacuum sealing equipment, meat grinders, smokehouses, slicers, etc.  Please take a look.  We carry those, too. *

*If you ever have any questions or comments, please email me directly at [email protected]*

*Thanks, and Happy Smoking!*

*Lisa Bilotta*


----------



## venture

OK, finally ran short on bags.

Called Lisa at  661-332-5631 and she gave me a code for the 10% SMF member discount.  Went to the site, (http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/) signed in so I would get the returning customer discount without calling her every time I order.  Don't know why, cause she was so nice I would like to talk to her every time I order?

This is a CA company but the bags arrived shipped from Missouri in 6 days.  Not bad for FedX ground.

The bags have a different look and feel than the FoodSaver brand bags. I normally double seal each end of bags made from rolls for a safety factor.  On these I only did a single seal on each end to give them a thorough test. Did Todd's beer can test and here is the result:







Ordered a case (12  8" X 20' rolls).  Cost with the SMF discount, CA sales tax, and shipping was $73.  FoodSaver brand bags at WalMart would have cost me $132 with CA sales tax.

I calculate that to be a 45% savings to my door, not including the gas and hassle at WalMart, but you can do the math.

I will post again after these have been in the freezer.  First test will be some Pastrami in the next few days.

A big thanks to all fellow members who tipped us off to this saving opportunity. 

Is this a great forum, or what?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks for bringing this back up. I ran out of bags last weekend and need to order some.


----------



## scarbelly

These guys can not get enough props - 

Their customer service is damn near as good as Todds - awesome company


----------



## venture

And.....

I bet she is cuter than Todd?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks for the return post..

I am needing to order again..

All this cooking and sausage and bacon is filling up the freezers.

Craig


----------



## sprky

Thanks for the info on these bags. I have added them to my favorites list to order when I need bags.


jrod62 said:


> (wife said im a cheap a## )









  I hear that allot as well. Told me once it would take a 10 pound sledge to drive a needle up my a##. That was on a  $100 pair shoes on sale for $75 and she was
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that I had said can't you find something cheaper.

     Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveOmak*
> 
> sh*t I'm getting too old to remember where and why I was going toward the bathroom..........
> 
> You'll be there someday....stop laughing.......


Someday he## I already get CRS at times and yes I'm


----------



## lisa b

Hello again, this is Lisa from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I want to thank all of you from ordering from my company.  Our products are superior to FoodSaver bags and we are about 50 - 60% less expensive than WalMart.

I've really enjoyed speaking with you and I'm happy to always give SMF members our newest discount code.  Call me at 661-332-5631 any time you need the code.  If you ever hear of barbecue competitions in Central/Southern California, let me know, and I'll try to come by and say hello.


----------



## scarbelly

Lisa B said:


> Hello again, this is Lisa from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I want to thank all of you from ordering from my company.  Our products are superior to FoodSaver bags and we are about 50 - 60% less expensive than WalMart.
> 
> I've really enjoyed speaking with you and I'm happy to always give SMF members our newest discount code.  Call me at 661-332-5631 any time you need the code.  If you ever hear of barbecue competitions in Central/Southern California, let me know, and I'll try to come by and say hello.




Join our So Cal Smokers group and we will invite you to our events I love your products


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks for the info
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  will they  deliver  to South Africa?


----------



## lisa b

I can't find the group on this site.  Is it offsite?  I would love to join.


----------



## lisa b

I found the group and I joined it.  I'll come to any event that I can.  I've been to the Bakersfield competition before. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Scarbelly said:


> Join our So Cal Smokers group and we will invite you to our events I love your products


----------



## tjohnson

I purchased their bags, based on reviews on this site.

Awesome Bags and a GREAT Price!

Todd


----------



## graystratcat

Well, after reading this thread, I sure know where I'm getting my next rolls of vacuum bags from!  Sounds great... also happy I found/read this thread!

-Salt


----------



## alelover

I just got some at China-Mart the other day. I won't anymore. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## vikingboy6956

TJohnson said:


> I purchased their bags, based on reviews on this site.
> 
> Awesome Bags and a GREAT Price!
> 
> Todd




 X2

I just purchased some....altho I didn't read this forum in time so no discount  :(

They are in shipping right now.  I haven't used them yet but based on all the good things I hear I know I won't be disappointed.


----------



## shtrdave

I ordered some the other week they got to me quickly and I have tried them, they don't seem as heavy as the FS bags, but I like the way they work, I will be buying more of them now that I have tried them, Maybe I will even remember to call for a discount code.


----------



## venture

Dave, if you signed into their site you shouldn't have to call for the discount as they give a returning customer discount.

On the other hand, calling Lisa would not be something you would regret.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl

Does anyone have the code for January?


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

The discount code that is good until January 31 is *10JAN2012*.  After that, there will be a new one.  I'll post it here, and if I forget, just call me and remind me! 

Thanks!

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks Lisa! I just placed my first order.


----------



## smoke king

I just bought some too! Thank you Lisa for supplying the code for us SMFers!


----------



## frosty

Lisa, do you ship to Capetown, South Africa?


----------



## lisa b

Hi Frosty,

Sorry, but I think the shipping charges would be outrageous.  I do NOT mark up for shipping and just charge what I am charged, but I think that if I shipped to South Africa it would be super expensive. 

~ Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## whodatatdado

Hi All,

I saw this post and had to try these bags out.  The prices are awesome!  I just got my order today.  Premium bags (a mix of 12 inch and 8 inch). 

While I haven't used these yet, they don't seem as heavy duty as the food saver bags.  Will update after my first use to compare with FoodSaver brand bags.

Cya!


----------



## sierra

Just put in my order. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## alelover

Just put in my order.


----------



## whodatatdado

Following up in my earlier post... These bags are great!   They did seem thinner than the food saver brand, but they are awesome!  maybe it's the fact that food saver bags are textured, hence giving a feel of more thickness. 

For the price, these can't be beat.  I'm a believer!


----------



## lisa b

That's exactly it.  The Premium bags have a strip of mesh and handle the juicy foods better.  Because the entire wall isn't mesh they feel thinner than FoodSaver bags, but they are the same mil (thickness).  I'm really glad that you liked them!


----------



## gersus

Just placed my order!! I'm trying out the premium bags and some zip bags. Thanks Lisa for the code.


----------



## lisa b

Thanks for the order!  I just boxed it up and it will ship out to you today.

Thanks again,

Lisa


----------



## gersus

Awesome! That was fast! I'm sure there will be more orders from me in the future!


----------



## lisa b

Let me know what you think when you get them.


----------



## gersus

Sealed up my recent batch of andouille and deer sausage with the new bags. I bought the premium regular bags and some of the resealable style bags. As some have mentioned they do _feel _thinner but feel isn't always correct. The plastic seems stiffer than foodsaver bags. These bags remind me of bags I get spices and other stuff in. Very much like the bags Penzey uses.   I don't have any negative comments to make about these bags. One thing I noticed was there wasn't any small pockets of air left like I get sometimes with foodsaver or Rival bags. I really like that. They seal up real well and look good when done. I'm satisfied. Time will tell how they hold up in the freezer but I don't look for any problems. What stays in the freezer all that long anyway?? 

I ordered pint size bags for the first time and I really like the smaller size! I will definitely be ordering the pint size resealable bags on my next order. 

Oh, I also sealed up some hamburger. The center mesh strip did exactly what it was supposed to and I didn't have any liquid issues.


----------



## gersus

Andouille all bagged up.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello Everyone,*

*It's time for the new discount code.  This is good for an additional 10% off all bags and rolls for Foodsaver, and our VacMaster home use machines.*

*The new code is 10MARCH2012.*

*Thanks for all of your business, and if you ever have any questions, please drop me an email!  I really enjoy dealing with all the friendly people on this board.*

*Lisa Bilotta*

*Vacuum Sealers Unlimited*


----------



## markk

Thanks Lisa and everyone at SMF. I just placed an order for bags. What luck I ran out of bags and almost bought Foodsaver bags at the store last weekend. What a find.


----------



## uncle_lar

Thanks Lisa, I just placed my first order!


----------



## lisa b

Thanks, Larry.  I will try to get it out right away.  The FedEx guy shows up in a few minutes! Let me know what you think when you get them.


----------



## kevin13

Just placed an order today.  Thanks to everyone at SMF for bringing these to my attention.  Can't wait to try them out.

Thanks Lisa for the coupon code and welcome to the forum.


----------



## graystratcat

I just placed an order today as well!  And I would also like to thank Lisa for the discount coupon!

-Salt


----------



## lisa b

Thanks for the welcome, and let me know how you like the vacuum sealing bags!


----------



## uncle_lar

I cant beleive how fast I got my shipment of bags and rolls. I love them. they are top of the line

thanks again Lisa!


----------



## venture

Stop it guys!  If Lisa ever figgers out how much we like her and her bags?

Then the price is gunna go up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## herms

Just placed my first order Lisa thanks for the discount code.  Deff plan on putting these bags to use.

Wade h


----------



## dward51

Got my bags the other day.  First time I've used these bags and they work great!

Thanks for a excellent product and the discount codes....


----------



## flounderhead

Since I am probably cheaper than some of you guys posting here, I was wondering if that March code is the same as the returning orderer code (percentage wise that is). Also, this center mesh strip you refer to, can I see a picture or do I need to go to the website? A little harder to get to the website on my phone and the desktop computer uses electricity (too cheap to turn it on).


----------



## lisa b

Yes, the March code is the 10% discount that I give to returning customers.  Here's a picture of the VacStrip. I don't know if you can see it clearly or not, but:







We also carry bags that look exactly like FoodSaver bags, and do not have the strip.  They have a solid wall of mesh. The strip handles juicy foods better.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## tlcase

Just placed my first order this morning. I'm looking forward to trying the pint sized bags. I smoke a lot of cheese for others and using roll material seems like a waste if I'm just packaging 1/2 or 1lb blocks individually. If they ship from MO, should be to central IA quick.


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

The current coupon is about to expire, so I wanted to let everyone know the newest discount code.  

*If you enter 10APRIL2012 when you checkout, you will receive 10% off all your bags, rolls, canisters, and equipment for FoodSaver / Seal a Meal.*

I really appreciate your business and I'm proud to be a sponsor of such a great site!

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## smokefarmer

New code for May??? Getting ready to place my first order...


----------



## pineywoods

Smokefarmer said:


> New code for May??? Getting ready to place my first order...


If Lisa doesn't post it before your ready to order PM or call her. The bags she sells are the best I have used and all I will use from now on


----------



## smoke king

Smokefarmer said:


> New code for May??? Getting ready to place my first order...


This may be a hunch....but you could always try 10May2012


----------



## smokefarmer

Thanks Smoke that code worked,I have a order on the way....


----------



## lisa b

I'm official!  I got the badge in the mail and I'm ready to judge some BBQ this month in Bakersfield.

Wish me luck!

Lisa 

VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Smoke King said:


> This may be a hunch....but you could always try 10May2012


Hi Everyone,

Yup, he's right.  My new code is *10MAY2012*.  Since you've deciphered my super-secret coding system, I may have to change things up a little bit to keep you guys on your toes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Save 10% on all of your FoodSaver supplies!  I also sell chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional BBQer!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## s2k9k

Congratulations on the certification Lisa! I just wanted to say I bought some of your bags for the first time recently and the are superb! I had a lot of trouble with FS bags but not at all with yours, VSU will be the only bags I ever use from now on. Also Thanks for the great price and unbelievable fast shipping!!!


----------



## lisa b

Thanks, Dave!  I'm glad (but not surprised) that you liked the bags.  They are excellent!  I truly appreciate every order that I receive and I have really enjoyed meeting all the nice people on this forum.

I am a little worried about judging that BBQ competition.  I have to pace myself and only take one little taste of each sample.  I was told that if I  eat everything they put in front of me to judge, I will consume over 4 POUNDS OF MEAT.

Have a great day!


----------



## lisa b

Hi Everybody,

I thought that I should put the customer discount code here.   Our last coupon has expired, so I thought that I'd like to give you the new one.  It is:

*10JUNE2012*. 

This will save you 10% off all of our home use equipment, bags and rolls for FoodSaver, Seal a Meal, Weston, and VacMaster.

Happy Smoking!

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## supercenterchef

Lisa, please stop posting!!--I was looking at your site and was cannot stop looking at the VacMaster VP112 Chamber Vacuum Sealing Machine...anybody tried this yet?


----------



## lisa b

Hello!

Our September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through October 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1012*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## shtrdave

thanks for the discount Just placed an order, foolishly all i bought last time were 8" bags


----------



## scarbelly

You will love the bags and Lisa's service


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I know these bags are bpa-free, but are they ea-free?

Who's the manufacturer?

~Martin


----------



## cmayna

I think I'll order some bags when I get home.


TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## ron arkansas

Just read through the threads here on Lisa's great deals. Showed it to my wife and she said where have they been all her life. lol Placed an order immediately for some gallon and quart bags.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your info on these bags. Lisa couldn't ask for better advertisement than everyone here.


----------



## cmayna

Lisa and all, After re-reading this post over and over, it is still not clear to me as to what the advantages are of your bag as compared to others such as food savers, etc.  Is there's a technical advantage?  I believe the thickness is the same (1 mil)?  Is it the material used that seals better?   Or is it just the cost savings?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Our bags are 3MIL, just like FoodSaver's and are much less expensive.

Our Premium bags and rolls feature a strip of mesh running up one side of the bag.  Because the bags don't have an entire wall of mesh, like FoodSaver does, it draws out less juice and it also vacuums more efficiently, so your machine doesn't have to work as hard.  Here's a link that explains it better:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/About_Us.html

Take care and if you decide to order, don't forget the discount code.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## s2k9k

cmayna said:


> Lisa and all, After re-reading this post over and over, it is still not clear to me as to what the advantages are of your bag as compared to others such as food savers, etc.  Is there's a technical advantage?  I believe the thickness is the same (1 mil)?  Is it the material used that seals better?   Or is it just the cost savings?


I don't know what the "technical advantage" is but I do know they work a lot better than the FS bags. I had all kinds of trouble with FS bags pulling a vacuum and the VSU bags pull a great vacuum every time! I do know what the "financial advantage" is though, they cost less than FS bags and come with some of the best customer service available today!!!


----------



## lisa b

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I know these bags are bpa-free, but are they ea-free?
> Who's the manufacturer?
> ~Martin


Hi Martin,

I honestly don't know what EA is.  These bags are manufactured under strict government guidelines for food storage.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    They are BPA and pthalate free.

They are manufactured by ARY/VacMaster and are the exact same bags that Cabela's sells for a lot more money.  I obviously have a lot less overhead than Cabela's. 

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## simple

WOW!!  I had no idea my recommendation of this company had taken on a life of its own.  Just stumbled across this thread today.  A year plus after making the original recommendation.

I'm glad so many are supporting this company.  I stumbled across them not knowing any better.  Thought it seemed like a good deal.  I found out how great they were when they shipped the wrong bags once.  Just a quick email to make sure I wasn't remembering wrong (it happens
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...) and it was taken care of with no issues.  Well, actually the corrected order wasn't correct either, but when I called I found this to be pretty much a one-woman show, and she was very apologetic about the extended goof and got it corrected correctly in no time.

I've been in customer service of one form or another for 30+ years.  Mistakes happen.  It's how they're corrected that I'm more concerned with.  And Lisa is just flat awesome in that respect!

Lisa, now that I'm working again and the guv't has rescinded the open fire ban, I'll be in touch for more bags shortly.  I'm glad you came over here and joined the fun!


----------



## daveomak

Simple, evening.....  That was a good find....  I appreciate the lead as I am sure others do also....    Dave


----------



## scarbelly

Thanks for the heads up 

I thought this thread was started by FMPNF

Lisa is an awesome resource


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Lisa B said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I honestly don't know what EA is.  These bags are manufactured under strict government guidelines for food storage.  :police2:    They are BPA and pthalate free.
> 
> They are manufactured by ARY/VacMaster and are the exact same bags that Cabela's sells for a lot more money.  I obviously have a lot less overhead than Cabela's.
> 
> Take care,
> Lisa



Thanks!!!

EA=Estrogenic Activity, referring to chemicals that are endocrine disruptive.

BPA and pthalate of both endocrine disruptors, but there are many more used in plastics.


~Martin


----------



## cmayna

Lisa,

I truly appreciate your very prompt replies to my questions.  Will put together an order shortly.


----------



## cmayna

Lisa, Just placed an order.


----------



## navigator

I have been using the Weston bags from Amazon and really like them but was going to try the 100 quart and 100 pint premiums but with the $14.24 shipping it was almost  $7  less with Amazon.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

We don't mark up the shipping at all and we offer several different types of shipping options, so you can choose the least expensive.  Most times, the discount really helps to offset the shipping price.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## txkbaldlaw

Hi Lisa: 

Sounds like you've got some great products!  

I've been contemplating getting a vacuum sealing rig for my cooking.  I think my main use would probably for marinading things, as I've heard this is a great way to get a marinade deep into meat.  I would probably also use it for the occasional freezing project.
 

Which one of your vacuum sealing machines would you recommend for this type of use? 

Thanks!

txkbaldlaw


----------



## s2k9k

txkbaldlaw said:


> Hi Lisa:
> 
> Sounds like you've got some great products!
> 
> I've been contemplating getting a vacuum sealing rig for my cooking.  I think my main use would probably for marinading things, as I've heard this is a great way to get a marinade deep into meat.  I would probably also use it for the occasional freezing project.
> 
> 
> Which one of your vacuum sealing machines would you recommend for this type of use?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> txkbaldlaw


Just in case Lisa doesn't respond right away you can give her a call and she will give you all the help she can:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## catzcradle

Wow, just found this thread and ordered a case.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lisa b

txkbaldlaw said:


> Hi Lisa:
> 
> Sounds like you've got some great products!
> 
> I've been contemplating getting a vacuum sealing rig for my cooking.  I think my main use would probably for marinading things, as I've heard this is a great way to get a marinade deep into meat.  I would probably also use it for the occasional freezing project.
> 
> 
> Which one of your vacuum sealing machines would you recommend for this type of use?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> txkbaldlaw


Hi There,

For marinating, I would recommend using a 2-1/2 quart canister and our Pro260 machine, which has an automatic marinate mode.  The discount code SM1012 will take an additional 10% off, which will be an almost $30 discount.

Here are links to the products:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-260-87660.htm

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/2-1-2-Quart-Vacuum-Canister-87653.htm

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

simple said:


> WOW!!  I had no idea my recommendation of this company had taken on a life of its own.  Just stumbled across this thread today.  A year plus after making the original recommendation.
> 
> I'm glad so many are supporting this company.  I stumbled across them not knowing any better.  Thought it seemed like a good deal.  I found out how great they were when they shipped the wrong bags once.  Just a quick email to make sure I wasn't remembering wrong (it happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...) and it was taken care of with no issues.  Well, actually the corrected order wasn't correct either, but when I called I found this to be pretty much a one-woman show, and she was very apologetic about the extended goof and got it corrected correctly in no time.
> 
> I've been in customer service of one form or another for 30+ years.  Mistakes happen.  It's how they're corrected that I'm more concerned with.  And Lisa is just flat awesome in that respect!
> 
> Lisa, now that I'm working again and the guv't has rescinded the open fire ban, I'll be in touch for more bags shortly.  I'm glad you came over here and joined the fun!


Thank you so much for your recommendations!  I really do appreciate it so much and I also want to thank you for introducing me to this forum.  Everyone here has been so nice, and I have really enjoyed getting to know everyone.  

I also never would have become a certified BBQ judge if it hadn't been for this forum, and that has been so much fun, too.

Much thanks,

Lisa


----------



## rtbbq2

I use Lisa's bags all the time. Heavy duty superior quality at a great price......................Happy Customer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RTBBQ


----------



## supercenterchef

Phil...if you really want to do a lot of marinating, there's always the chamber sealer rabbit hole...I fell down it, and am still having a blast!


----------



## cmayna

Lisa,
Here's some Salmon nuggets I had to smoke and bag up.....using yes your bags...



















Them pint bags are the bomb!


TapaYakin' from my iPhone


----------



## lisa b

cmayna said:


> Lisa,
> Here's some Salmon nuggets I had to smoke and bag up.....using yes your bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them pint bags are the bomb!
> TapaYakin' from my iPhone


Stop it!! You're making me hungry!  Those look so good!


----------



## fpnmf

Heres some andouille I just finished!!!

The bags are terrific...They smushed the sausage out of the casing some...













vac pak 002.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## lisa b

Wow, those look delicious!


----------



## cmayna

Just ordered some more pint bags + some with a zipper which might work perfectly for the nuggets.


----------



## rowdyrawhide

Just placed an order using SM1112 as the coupon code and received my 10% off of already fantastic prices.  

Thank You 

Aaron


----------



## dougmays

just ordered some bags...almost looking to save some money. Let's see how they stack up :)


----------



## daveomak

dougmays said:


> just ordered some bags...almost looking to save some money. Let's see how they stack up :)


Doug, evening... since I bought my first batch, I have reordered 2 times and haven't looked back...  I find them to be a great bag...  Dave


----------



## lisa b

Hi there,

Thanks so much for your nice reviews.  I've put this elsewhere on the site, but I've received a few emails with people asking me what the code is, so I'm afraid not all of you are seeing it and taking advantage of the 10% savings.

The new code is valid through November 30, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1112*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## venture

Nice of Lisa to post up the discount code.

On the other hand, she is so nice to talk with that I just might call her anyway?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick

lisa need some pint sizes can you send me a PM 4 prices thanks

Steve


----------



## daveomak

Steve, evening.....  Prices are on her web site.......    Dave

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## driedstick

DaveOmak said:


> Steve, evening.....  Prices are on her web site.......    Dave
> 
> Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
> 
> Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


Thanks Dave


----------



## gersus

I'd like to be able to purchase bags that were sized for bacon. I currently use quarts bags but I usually have to cut a little off the end of the meat and then still barely have enough plastic left to seal. Using a bigger bag, like a gallon bag, is a lot of waste. 6" x 14" I think would be a great size. Love these bags though, they're great!


----------



## daveomak

Gersus, morning..... Lisa sells rolls to make bags the length you need.....  Will that work ??


----------



## gersus

Thanks Dave, I'm not a big fan of rolls. Takes too much extra time to measure, cut, and seal. I'll keep using the quart bags most likely but wanted to put my two cents out there. Who knows, hopefully others feel the same as I do.


----------



## drakethib

Man, I wish I would have seen this post as I recently dropped some serious coin on some FS bags. Heading to their website to see if they have a mailing list or something.


----------



## lisa b

Hello all,

Our November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through December 31, 2012.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1212*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## drakethib

Lisa B said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Our November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through December 31, 2012.
> 
> *Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*
> 
> *Just enter*  *SM1212*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*.
> 
> We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!
> 
> Take care, and thanks for your business!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa
> 
> Vacuum Sealers Unlimited
> 
> Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


Lisa.

While we are smokers, we are also campers, have you guys been asked to maybe make some kind of bags whereas we can vacuum seal our sheets , blankets, towels, etc. The get left in our rv for weeks at a time and it would be nice to be able to seal them while saving some space.

Thanks !


----------



## sqwib

Lisa, finally finishing up my Foodsaver Bags and decided to give these a whirl.

Great deal and its nice to see a face with the product, especially a pretty face.

Thanks for the code


----------



## lisa b

Gee, thanks, Josh.  You just made my day.


----------



## hoity toit

I just ordered some also.


----------



## buttburner

Add me to the list. I just placed an order this morning.

I got the sample pack last week and was impressed with them.

I do have question about the seperate vacuum channel. Since you cannot put a paper towel along the top to keep moisture out of the sealing area with moist food, how does the bag seal in the wet area in the vacuum channel?

Can you put paper towel in the channel too or doesnt it matter?

thanks


----------



## buttburner

well no one knows I guess...

I looked closely at the vac channel and its sealed up at the bottom of the bag. So I dont see what good it does anyway. Its completely sealed up from the rest of the bag except at the top.

I still like the bags but see no purpose of the channel


----------



## mike johnson

Lisa the bags are great I ordered 200 premade bags and im amazed at the quality. They work great in my NEW upright food saver macine.Thanks for that promo code too


----------



## shtrdave

I have bought from them several times now, and the only issue I ever really have is trying to seal Jerkey, I can't get them to work for it. they seal and look really nice and I turn around and air has gotten i there some where. I never had that issue with the FS bags


----------



## hoity toit

On most vac machines you can "moisten" wipe the foam gasket with a very slight amout of vaseline and it makes your old gasket act like new again so it seals the bags. Over time and after being cleaned the gaskets dry out.

Don't forget to look and see if you have both an upper and lower gasket. Just wipe on , and wipe off. Works for me.


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

Stock up and save! Our December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the new discount code. The new code is valid through January 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM0113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


----------



## lisa b

I want to sincerely thank everyone for their support this year.  I have enjoyed "meeting" you in and I look forward to being a part of this group in the coming year.

*I hope that you and yours have a happy and healthy 2013!*

Lisa


----------



## frjeff

Folks,

I received a new FoodSaver couter top model (2240) as a Christmas gift and would like to try these less costly bags/rolls.

However, the FoodSaver rolls are 11" and there are 11.5". They are claimed to wok in my maching, but I'm cautious.

Anyone using these and can confirm that the extra 1/2 inch is not a deal killer?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## fpnmf

Yes...


----------



## wes w

I like the reviews for this product.   If the folks here say it's a good product, then its good.

Tried to place an order for the combo rolls.    Didn't know they even made a 8in roll.  I could have used that last week-end.

The check out wouldn't except the discount code.


----------



## frjeff

The discount code changes every month.

Make sure you are using the January 2013 code.


----------



## smoking b

Wes W said:


> I like the reviews for this product.   If the folks here say it's a good product, then its good.
> 
> Tried to place an order for the combo rolls.    Didn't know they even made a 8in roll.  I could have used that last week-end.
> 
> The check out wouldn't except the discount code.


I haven't ordered any bags from Lisa yet (still have some that came with my Tilia) but it seems like this has come up several times. If you send her an email she should get back to you right away.


----------



## wes w

The shipping cost makes up for the good deal,  but if a man can save a couple dollars its worth it.  

I may do that Jeremy.  Thanks

Pretty sure I had the right code.


----------



## wes w

That is totally odd.   I copied and pasted the code from SMF and it didn't work.   I even typed it in and it didn't work. 

I emailed Lisa and she gave me the code again via email.   I copied and pasted from email and it worked.   Am I missing something here?  

I'm getting to old for this tech stuff.... :-)

Thank You Lisa for the super fast response!

Wes


----------



## lisa b

Hi Wes,

You mistyping the code was my fault.  When I came up with the January discount code (SM0113) I didn't realize that a lot of people would think that the zero was an "O".  I've fixed that and learned my lesson.  That being said....

Our January discount code expires today, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

This winter seems to be flying by! The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM313*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## kathrynn

Lisa....have been using the bags I ordered from you this week.  The folks here at SMF were correct as usual.  Love them!  Will order more soon.

Kat


----------



## tjohnson

Just ordered 400 pint bags

Thanks for the coupon code Lisa!!!

Todd


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It's time for the April discount code for all Smoking Meat Forum members....

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM413*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. *This code is good through April 30,2013.*

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

*I forgot to mention.... We just started carrying GOLD/CLEAR vacuum bags that work with all FoodSaver, Seal a Meal, VacMaster, and all other home use vacuum sealer countertop machines.  They look great with your smoked meat, sausages, jerky, etc.*

*Your 10% discount applies to these, too. *






*You can check them out here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal-Clear-Gold-Bags_c171.htm*













Gold Foodsaver bag.jpg



__ lisa b
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## dougmays

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good company to get sticker labels from that adhere to plastics like this? i ordered labels for my jerky and i stick them onto the bags and then seal them...over a day or 2 the stickers start to peel off. This is certainly not a problem with Lisa's bags, i had a the same issue with vacuum sealer bags...it's the type of sticker label i'm using.

so curious if anyone had found a solution that works?


----------



## lisa b

How about Uline?


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

Just to let everyone know, I just posted a question to this companies Facebook page asking about a discount, and Lisa answered within 5 minutes.  I hadn't read this far, so I guess I should start reading the newest comments first, huh?  Thanks Lisa, I will be ordering from you in the future for sure. :)


----------



## dougmays

Lisa B said:


> How about Uline?


thanks lisa i'll try Uline. I also need to put in another order of bags:)


----------



## sqwib

dougmays said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good company to get sticker labels from that adhere to plastics like this? i ordered labels for my jerky and i stick them onto the bags and then seal them...over a day or 2 the stickers start to peel off. This is certainly not a problem with Lisa's bags, i had a the same issue with vacuum sealer bags...it's the type of sticker label i'm using.
> 
> so curious if anyone had found a solution that works?


Look into a rubber base adhesive on the labels (freezer adhesive)

you are probably using acrylic adhesive labels.


----------



## dougmays

i am! good call. know of a good place to order them?

thanks all!


----------



## lisa b

If you go to E-Bay and type "Freezer labels" into the search bar, you will find a selection of them.  They look really reasonable.  I buy a lot of little things like that on E-Bay.

Good luck!

Lisa B.

http://Vacuumsealersunlimited.com


----------



## supercenterchef

dougmays:  I've been thinking along the same lines.  Lately I have been toying with the idea of getting a stamp made with my logo on it (as permanent marker seems to hold up well to fridge/freezer conditions) and stamping the bags--thoughts?


----------



## fpnmf

I use a sharpie...works great...

On the top part of the bag that is not sealed...

  Craig


----------



## dward51

Sharpie for me too. 

I usually write on the body of the bag before I fill it.  If you try to write on the body after you have cold meat in the bag the outside of the bag starts to condense moisture and the sharpie does not want to write.  I like to use the main body as I have more room and can write nice nice and big.  I only use my bags once but the end would work better for those who try to get more than one use out of them.


----------



## fpnmf

P3110014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Mar 12, 2013






Wrinkled bags seem to be too hard to read...I like the the nice neat top method..

            Craig


----------



## wes w

dougmays said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good company to get sticker labels from that adhere to plastics like this? i ordered labels for my jerky and i stick them onto the bags and then seal them...over a day or 2 the stickers start to peel off. This is certainly not a problem with Lisa's bags, i had a the same issue with vacuum sealer bags...it's the type of sticker label i'm using.
> 
> so curious if anyone had found a solution that works?


Sharpie


----------



## doctord1955

I use  Dymo postage address label printer!  Can print just about anything you want on it and if your better than me u can put logos on it!  Fits on flat top of bags!


----------



## dougmays

my handwriting is awful so sharpie might not be my best choice :) LOL

i think the rubber stamp idea instead of acrylic is the way to go...more pliable


----------



## baja traveler

I use Avery Weatherproof Laser Labels (Avery 5520) They stick really well and don't peel under moist conditions in the fridge.













143798941.jpg



__ baja traveler
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## fpnmf

dougmays said:


> my handwriting is awful so sharpie might not be my best choice :) LOL
> 
> i think the rubber stamp idea instead of acrylic is the way to go...more pliable


If ya get a stamp you will still have to write on the thing to show whats in the package....


Baja Traveler said:


> I use Avery Weatherproof Laser Labels (Avery 5520) They stick really well and don't peel under moist conditions in the fridge.


Here ya go....
Now all ya need is a laser printer and the time to set it all up and print labels...

I kinda like the easy way...put the stuff in the bag ..weigh it...seal it..introduce it to mr sharpie and into the freezer..

   Have a great day!!

             Craig


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The weather is warming up and more people are outside smoking! The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM513*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## fpnmf

Thanks Lisa!!

  Craig


----------



## supercenterchef

...btw dougmays, just ordered my logo stamp...should be here in a week, I'll let you know how it works.  I just hope their ink is as good as that found in a Sharpie!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Lisa----Got my order, everything on your web site worked perfectly too.

Didn't use any yet, but smokey (our kitty) is having a Great time playing in the big box!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## lisa b

Hi Bear,

I'm glad that I can supply you with bags _and _cat toys! 

I had a pallet of bags delivered yesterday (about 50 large shipping boxes) and my two cats were going crazy playing with them.  I don't know what it is with cats and cardboard boxes....

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## supercenterchef

...just a bit OT...
So guys (and gals) I got my Vistaprint pre inked stamp this week, and they look great!
Problem is...the ink is horrible.  Here's a pic after stamping my bag












20130508_210713.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ May 11, 2013





And here is a pic after waiting 18hours (giving it a fair chance to dry) and running my finger across the ink.












20130509_130648.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ May 11, 2013





Getting it wet completely removed all of the ink.
I agree that Sharpie's work great, but would like to put my logo on my bags from Lisa...anybody know of good stamp suppliers or ink source?


----------



## corndog

Lisa, I'm looking to purchase a vacuum sealer for home use. Will be sealing things for the freezer and I would also like to be able to seal canning jars. What would you suggest? I owned a vac sealer a few years ago, but it was a horrible unit; didn't seal half the time. 

Anyone else is free to chime in with their opinion too.

Thanks [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## lisa b

Hi Corndog,

Our Pro 140 is a really good home machine and puts two heat strips with every seal.  If you use rolls a lot, the Pro 260 has roll storage and a cutter. I'm also selling a lot of the Pro 305, but that's a pretty heavy-duty model that may be too much for occassional use.  I'll put all the links here so you can see them.

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-140-876140.htm

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-260-87660.htm

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-305-876305.htm

If you have any questions, just ask. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## corndog

Hi Lisa,

Is it possible to hook up and use a Foodsaver mason jar sealer to the attachment hose on the Pro 140 or Pro 260? Or is there a Vac Master attachment for this? I need to be able to vacuum seal mason jars too.

Thanks!


----------



## lisa b

Hi Corndog,

VacMaster doesn't make a mason jar attachment, but I have many customers who use our machines with the FoodSaver attachment.  The machines all come with the hose attachment.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## corndog

Thanks for the info, Lisa, will be ordering soon.


----------



## daveomak

Lisa, afternoon......  Thank you for being a sponsor on this site....   You have a great product....   200 more bags ordered....     

Dave


----------



## lisa b

Hi Dave,

Thank you for the order!  It's already been shipped.  Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Summer is upon us! The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM613*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Happy 4th of July! 






  *We should all realize that we live free because of the sacrifices of our brave men and women in our military.*

The June discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through July 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM713*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It feels like summer just began, and now it's winding down for me.  My kids are all going back to school next week.

The July discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through August 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM813*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## tritowner

Just placed an order, can't wait to try out!!!


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The kids are back in school, and I'm just waiting for the weather to cool down a little.

The August discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through September 30, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM913*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

Hunting season and cooler weather is here.  I hope that everyone is enjoying a good start to autumn.

The September discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through October 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1013*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## fpmich

*I'm really glad I stumbled into this thread!*

Trying to get a brother and sister to order with me, to save shipping costs for even better savings.  But trying to get siblings to do anything, is like pulling teeth with a rubber band.  They pull back.  Family, what can I say?  LOL

But even if I order alone, I'll still save 17% including shipping, over Walmart prices.  Even more, if I use your promo code.

*Sure glad you became a sponsor of these forums Lisa!*

Thank you for the discounts provided.  Order coming your way soon, with or without my siblings.  :)


----------



## woodcutter

I just ordered the VacMaster Pro 140 and a supply of bags. Thanks for the SMF discount!


----------



## fpmich

Just sent order in for two rolls, Lisa.

Family said Zip Locks were fine.  This also coming from a brother who gave me a salmon all frosted up from the freezer.  LOL

I'll smoke it for him, but I don't hold much hope for it.... sigh

Thanks for the discount.  Even without a larger order, I still saved 22.6% from Walmart's best price.


----------



## lisa b

Thanks everyone!  I really enjoy being on this forum and "meeting" all of you.


----------



## fpmich

*Got my bags today!*

I was afraid they would be loose rolls instead of boxed, but for the price, I'm not complaining.

I can live with that.  Thanks Lisa for discount.


----------



## mike johnson

[h3]WOO WHOO!!!! Order just placed...  That's just   .19 1/2 cents per bag after shipping!!![/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]Items[/h3]
QtyItem #DescriptionPrice EachTotal1FMQ200200 Full Mesh Quart Size Vacuum Sealer Bags
$35.95$35.951PBAG100100 Premium Pint Size Vacuum Sealer Bags
$15.95$15.95

Subtotal:$51.90Less Coupon  SM1013:($5.19)Subtotal:$46.71Tax :$0.00Shipping (FedEx Ground[emoji]174[/emoji])  & Handling:$12.01Total:$58.72


----------



## lisa b

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the price breakdown!  I'm sure that helps others see the value. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

The October discount code is expiring, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum friends the *new discount code*. It's  the middle of hunting season, and I know a lot of people do more vacuum sealing now than other times of the year. *The new code is valid through November 30**, 2013.*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies, meat grinders, sausage stuffers, etc. 

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## daveomak

Lisa, morning...  Well I got the bags a few days ago.....   Now my 28+ year old Tilia died...   Soooo   the Vacmaster 140 was just ordered....  

Thanks for being a great sponsor on this site.....  

Dave


----------



## venture

Just got another shipment from Lisa a few days ago.

They arrived so quickly my head was spinning!

Just can't believe the service she gives us.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bordercollie

I've been looking at the VP112 and the VP115 chamber sealers for over a year. They both sound like good machines. I read a lot about theVP112 but not much about the VP115.  The footprint of the 112 is just too big for the roll out drawer I have and so that is why I'm looking at the 115. It appears it is 19 1/4 x 16 3/4 x 9 1/2 ?, compared to the 112 @ 16x24x9?   That 6 " is the killer on the 112. I've been saving a good while  and   will  need to save up a bit more for the 115  but I 'm eager to hear about use of these   should anyone care to share information. .. My seal a meal works only part time and  between the garden and meat  smoking I could sure talk myself into one-.  :)   I love the idea of the bags being boilable  and different mill to choose from too . And also the reasonable price. Thank you, judy


----------



## venture

I'm sure Lisa will be along to give you the lowdown!

Just got a new shipment of rolls from her.  A little early, but I was getting nervous.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bordercollie

Thank you Venture. :) The great bags are sure a drawing card. :)      judy


----------



## lisa b

Hi everyone,

It's hard to believe that Thanksgiving has already passed and the holidays are upon us. We are super busy shipping out vacuum sealing machines and bags for the holidays.

The November discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through December 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

*HAPPY  NEW  YEAR!*

I want to wish everyone a very happy New Year.  I hope that the coming year is filled with good things for you and your families.

The December discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through January 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM1113*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

I hope that 2014 has gotten off to a good start for you and that the coming year is filled with great barbecue!

The January discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM214*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Lisa for being one of our _GREAT SPONSORS_....     

Dave


----------



## fpmich

Ditto on what Dave said.

I'm not ready to re-order yet, but I've not had one package with a leak seal yet.  I'm using rolls.

I can't say the same for foodsaver bags.  Seemed they were always not sealing right for some reason.  You have a very good product!


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone,

Are you ready for the March discount code?  I thought so! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM314*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## sqwib

Passed the Sous Vide test.














20140306001.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Mar 7, 2014


----------



## floyd

I just ordered some bags a a roll. The coupon still works it is 10 for 10% off the month and the year: 10MARCH2014 and it gave me the 10% off. The $18 shipping sucked but the 10% covered part of that.  Thanks for the info; it really worked


----------



## flounderhead

So which rolls are what I need? The full mesh, or the Premium? I mostly just repackage large family packs of meat into smaller portions as well as packaging fillets of Salmon that I catch fresh. I pat the Salmon with a paper towel before vacuum sealing.


----------



## distre

Flounderhead,

           Myself I get the premium and they work great. I believe they are a couple mil thicker. You could PM Lisa B and I'm sure she could tell you. We have been very pleased with the premium. Good Luck and Happy Smoking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug


----------



## lisa b

Here's a link that explains the difference between the Premium bags and rolls and the Full Mesh Economy bags and rolls:

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Economy_Bags_vs.html

You can also email me or give me a call if you need further explanation.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## flounderhead

I said the heck with it... I just ordered some of each.


----------



## fpmich

Now that you've ordered both flounderhead, in a few months you can give a review for us.  Keep notes my friend.


----------



## lisa b

*90% OFF SALE ON EVERYTHING ON THE SITE!!!!!*

*Yes, that's an April Fool's Day joke.  *

*However, I am very happy to offer my Smoking Meat Forum friends a discount off of our already discounted products. And, that's NO joke!*

The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through April 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM414*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## sqwib

Works great for Dry Bags when canoeing.













13406191964_42cea05ddd_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 1, 2014


















13406187624_2e34bf6bf9_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 1, 2014






Thank goodness we didn't get to see how good they really are!













13407238274_b7cbe271b5_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 1, 2014


----------



## lisa b

*Hi Everyone,*

*I have so many people calling me to ask me if our bags work on FoodSaver machines, and the answer is YES.  However, I decided to make a video that shows our bags being used with a FoodSaver machine.*

*Thanks,*

*Lisa *


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*We are now carrying a line of heavy-duty, puncture resistant bags that will work with all countertop suction vacuum sealing machines, like FoodSaver, Seal-A-Meal, VacMaster, Cabela's, and Weston.  *

*We will be carrying them in assorted sizes.  Right now, we only have quart bags, but in a couple of weeks, I'll be receiving my gallon and pint bags, too. *

*I've made a video to show the bags:*



*Let me know what you think!*

*Thanks,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*DISCOUNT CODE FOR MAY*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM514*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*Hi Everybody,*

*We just added to our heavy duty bag line-up for FoodSaver, Cabela's, Weston, and all other countertop suction machines.  These bags are 4MIL for extra puncture resistance, and are available in pint, quart, and gallon sizes.*

*If you want to check them out, please click below:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## frog1369

Lisa B said:


> *Hi Everybody,*
> 
> *We just added to our heavy duty bag line-up for FoodSaver, Cabela's, Weston, and all other countertop suction machines.  These bags are 4MIL for extra puncture resistance, and are available in pint, quart, and gallon sizes.*
> 
> *If you want to check them out, please click below:*
> 
> http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa


Lisa,

What is the weight of your normal bags?


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Standard suction sealer bags are pretty much 3MIL across the board.  That's the industry standard.  They typically work great, but for people who like to seal very sharp, boney meat, or sharp jerky -- chicken jerky is notoriously sharp -- they may want to use a 4MIL bag.

Thanks for asking,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*SAVE **$$$** ON VACUUM SEALING BAGS*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The weather is finally warm after a crazy winter, and it's time to get outside and enjoy the weather with friends and family.

The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM614*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Sorry! With all of the 4th of July festivities, my son's birthday, Boy Scout camp, etc., it took me a little longer to get in front of my computer this weekend to put up the new discount code. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Here goes:*
*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *​*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*​ ​*Just enter **SM714**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

Hi Lisa,

I am new to this forum and to smoking.  However I have been making jerky for at least 20 years and I need something to store the jerky in.  I have been asked by my friends to sell my jerky at farmers markets so I need packaging.  Your product has the best price by far but I want to make sure I used the correct size and correct material.  I plan top put about 3 -4 ounces of jerky in a bag.  Can you recommend a bag or give me a few options?  Would you be willing to send me a sample of a few choices?  I am willing to pay for the samples.  Once I know which I plan to use I will make my larger order.

I've emailed you from your site and left a message at the number above and haven't heard back so I thought I would reach out right here.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rob,

I'm sorry that I've been out of the loop.  I am floating around on a cruise ship with my family right now.  If you could please call me next week after Tuesday, it would be easier to talk about this and get some samples out to you.

Before recommending bags, I would need to know what type of vacuum sealer you own (chamber or suction), if any. We have many different types of bags to suit your needs and I'm sure that we can fine one that you will be happy with.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## rob sicc

Enjoy the cruise and please do not even think of replying until you completely back from your vacation and back in the office.  this will wait.


----------



## jtrainor56

I just picked up a VacMaster Pro 260 and a 200 bag combo pack of Premium gallon and quart bags from Lisa and love the sealer. I can't smoke stuff fast enough. My wife and daughter always beat me to it. Lisa is great, she is very quick to respond and my sealer and bugs came in about a week, pretty good since I am on the east coast.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rob,

I'm baaaaccck.  Please feel free to call me and ask any vacuum sealer questions that you might have.

Thank you,

Lisa

661-332-5631


----------



## pc farmer

I just ordered a vacmaster pro 140.

Cant wait to get it.


----------



## rob sicc

Lisa B said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I'm baaaaccck.  Please feel free to call me and ask any vacuum sealer questions that you might have.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa
> 
> 661-332-5631data:image/png;base64,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


Hi Lisa,

  Hope you had a great time away.  I decided to jump in and buy your sample package of bags.  Can you tell me how long it takes to receive using basic shipping?  I am in NJ. Here is my Invoice #: 0000015551


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*Here is your August discount code.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM814**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hi Rob,

It was delivered on July 30.  Let me know what you think of them.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## rob sicc

Hi Lisa,

Ince I get my smoker mod's complete, I will be making some jerky.  I will use them then and will let you know here what I think.  Thaks for following up.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## rob sicc

Lisa B said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> It was delivered on July 30.  Let me know what you think of them.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa,

So I finally got to making beef jerky.  I used the bags that O ordered from you and originally they sealed up very tight.  I went back later to grab a bag and the vacum seal was gone and there was air in the bags.  I think it's because some of the jerky had some pointy edges.  does that make sense?  Do you have a thougher bag that you sell.  I did determine that only need your smaller bags.  I believe that were 6 x 10.  Do you offer a though 6 x 10 bag then waht comes in your sample box?

I would be greatful to hear that you do.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## daveomak

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> So I finally got to making beef jerky.  I used the bags that O ordered from you and originally they sealed up very tight.  I went back later to grab a bag and the vacum seal was gone and there was air in the bags.  I think it's because some of the jerky had some pointy edges.  does that make sense?  Do you have a thougher bag that you sell.  I did determine that only need your smaller bags.  I believe that were 6 x 10.  Do you offer a though 6 x 10 bag then waht comes in your sample box?
> 
> I would be greatful to hear that you do.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob




Rob....  when sealing beef jerky, nepas has a trick.....  he layers it inside butcher paper to stop it from poking holes......


----------



## rob sicc

Dave,

Why am I surprised that it's you helping me again.  lol  Thanks  That sounds like it's worth a try.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello!*

*I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend.  We spent Labor Day barbecuing with friends and swimming in the pool.*

*The August discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for September.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM914**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*The September discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for October.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1014**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## flounderhead

Silly me, it's time to order some more bags and I was going to just place an order for the same thing that I did the last time, but I forgot exactly what I ordered. Guess I'll just have to shop the site and get what catches my eye. And save my shipping list when I get it so I can reorder quicker next time. I know I used both the standard rolls as well as the premium ones and both worked equally well. Very good product indeed.


----------



## flounderhead

Well, I figured out what I ordered and placed my order. Nice using the 15% discount to nearly cover the shipping. Bags and rolls are worth the price even without the codes, but they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tymidga

flounderhead said:


> Well, I figured out what I ordered and placed my order. Nice using the 15% discount to nearly cover the shipping. Bags and rolls are worth the price even without the codes, but they are greatly appreciated.


How do you get the 15% discount?


----------



## tropics

TyMidGa said:


> How do you get the 15% discount?


You can check their web site

http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...ing_Meat_Supplies.html&nm=2&nx=43&ny=-10&mb=2


----------



## flounderhead

TyMidGa said:


> How do you get the 15% discount?


It was a limited-time coupon sent to all their loyal customers and was sent to my email account. The code expired on Oct 15.


----------



## tymidga

flounderhead said:


> It was a limited-time coupon sent to all their loyal customers and was sent to my email account. The code expired on Oct 15.


Thanks flounderhead!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I can't believe that Thanksgiving is just around the corner and that hunting season is open in every state.*

*It's time for the November discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1114**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## driedstick

Just talked to Lisa and ordered another bunch of bags can't wait to get them here.

DS


----------



## pc farmer

driedstick said:


> Just talked to Lisa and ordered another bunch of bags can't wait to get them here.
> 
> DS



You talked to her?   Wow.

I always order online.


----------



## driedstick

c farmer said:


> You talked to her? Wow.
> 
> I always order online.


Ordered online and thought I messed up, so I called and SHE answered!! and set me straight, what great service huh?? 

DS


----------



## pc farmer

Wow.   That's great.


----------



## fpmich

Yep. 

All of the sponsor's on this site that I've had dealings with so far,  seem to straight shooting,  honest business people,

with customer satisfaction utmost in their mind.  Willing to go the extra mile for you.   That says a LOT in this day and age of the internet!

I'm very glad this site doesn't just use any advertisement,  that may, or may not, have anything to do with what we are looking for.

They seem to screen their sponsors very carefully.  I don't think just any sponsor kicking in some money for the site, is a top priority here.

You know what I mean.  We've all visited other sites with no scruples about that stuff.


----------



## red dog

Hey, just wanted to give a shout out for Vacuum Sealers Unlimited zipper lock vacuum seal bags. I just did 15lbs of BBB slices in them and they worked great. They were just right for 1/2 pound bags of slices. They also work great for packing sliced summer sausage and smoked cheese. Excellent product!


----------



## nrdk

Anyone know of codes for Christmas? Think I'll be adding some of their products to my list this year


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Christmas is coming and hunting season is in full swing. I've been really busy filling orders, but I always remember my friends on this forum.*

*It's time for the December discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1214**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm excited to tell you about the new vacuum sealers from VacMaster.  If you want to spoil yourself with a commercial grade, all stainless sealer, I've got two new machines to tell you about.*

*The Pro 350 is all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 350  (click here to view)*

*The Pro 380 is a monster all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a 16" SEAL BAR that isn't found anywhere else. It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 380  (click here to view)*

*I'm offering FREE SHIPPING on these two machines for a limited time, so if you want to get these before Christmas, now is the time to save money and get a beautiful new sealer.*

*Thanks for your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## iamjethro

I got a foodsaver vac thing for Christmas.  Made my first order for a roll of premium seal materials.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

*It's time for the January discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM115**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## red dog

Just bought a "Super Case" of 11.5 and 8 inch rolls from Lisa. I plan to split them with my Sister. Thanks for the coupon code Lisa! With the discount this really is a super deal. And it should last us a while.


----------



## voodoochile

I just ordered 450 bags ...... good product ,good service .... I wish I would have bought my vac sealer from her


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Hunting season is over and we are looking forward to warmer spring weather!*

*It's time for the February discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*With all the cold weather, it's hard to believe that it will soon(?) be Spring.  *

*It's time for the March discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM315**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying** MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click **HERE** to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM415**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I am excited to introduce our newest machine. It combines a chamber sealer with a suction sealer. You get the best of both worlds. *

*You can seal any length item in the suction section, along with liquids in the chamber vacuum portion!*

*Check out the details here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....tion-Chamber-Suction-Vacuum-Sealer-876550.htm*

*Thanks again for all of your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM515**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Fiona,

SM515 will save you 10%.  Please see the post above yours for all the details.

Thank you, and welcome to the forum!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Father's Day is a great day for a barbecue and vacuum sealing will preserve those smoked ribs!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM615**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy Independence Day!  *







*I hope that you spent it enjoying our freedom with your family and friends! *

*It's time for the July discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM715**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

I just got off the phone with Lisa from *VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.  How awesome is she and how awesome are her products?*

*I have been ordering the rolls for a month now and I've had many questions that she has been more than happy and willing to help.  *

*I just ordered a vacuum machine from her and can't wait till it arrives.*

*Great customer service and great products.  Thanks Lisa!!!*


----------



## lisa b

Thank you!  It is always a pleasure to speak with people from this forum!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's time for the August discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM815**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

Hi Lisa,

Are you offering the 10% coupon for SMF folks for September 2015?

I need to make an order and will wait to hear from you.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## candurin

You can use code SM915, that should work (I know, I secretly crack codes as a hobby!).


----------



## lisa b

I somehow missed this thread, so here is the September information:

*Hello everyone,*

*Here is the September discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM915**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

candurin said:


> You can use code SM915, that should work (I know, I secretly crack codes as a hobby!).


You are a regular James Bond!  lol  Thanks.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Our weather has finally started to cool down and hunting season is underway in most parts of our country.  I hope that you are all enjoying the season.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1015**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Our weather has finally started to cool down and hunting season is underway in most parts of our country.  I hope that you are all enjoying the season.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1015**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move gallon bags!*
*GALLON BAG BLOW-OUT SALE*​*SAVE 20%** ON ALL FULL MESH GALLON BAGS*​*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*​*USE THE CODE **SMOKIN20 **TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*​*Please remember that this discount only applies to gallon bags.*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP: http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Gallon-Bags_c46.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*We will be previewing new products soon! Stay tuned!*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*  

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*Many of you have asked me for a great quality, more economical vacuum sealer, so here it is:*

*The Weston Profession Advantage Vacuum Sealer!  *

*Rugged vacuum pump*
*Fan cooled motor for longer vacuum sessions without overheating*
*Easy-to-use control panel*
*Marinating mode with two different marinating options*
*Accessory mode for canisters*
*Manual seal mode for delicate items*
*Limited time free shipping.*

*Click here for more information!*

*Thank you so much for all of your support.  I truly appreciate your business.*

*Lisa*


----------



## fpmich

11" sealer bar.

But your larger bag rolls are 11.5".

How will this 11" machine, fully seal an 11.5" wide bag?


----------



## lisa b

*Hello,*

*Our new line of more durable ULTRA bags have 11" wide rolls and bags as part of the line up.*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimi...s-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*Please let me know if you have any other questions.*

*Thanks!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello Everyone,

*We are clearing inventory in our warehouse to make room for more stock, so we need to move quart and gallon bags!*

*BLOW-OUT SALE*

*SAVE 20%*  *ON ALL FULL MESH BAGS & ROLLS*

*FOR YOUR FOODSAVER, CABELA'S, WESTON & VACMASTER COUNTERTOP SUCTION SEALERS*

*USE THE CODE*  *SMOKIN20*  *TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT*

*CLICK HERE TO SHOP:**  http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Full-Mesh-Vacuum-Sealer-Bags_c44.htm*

*When they're gone, they're gone.*

*Thanks again for all of your business.*   

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Does this mean you are not going to carry the economy full mesh bags or rolls anymore?

And why are the Ultra only 11 inch wide instead of 11.5" wide? 

I really like that extra half inch sometimes.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

The economy full mesh bags are thinner and the mesh side isn't as deep.  The ULTA bags have deeper grooves on one side for a faster vacuum.

The reason I went with 11" wide is because a lot of my customers have Weston machines.  The standard Weston seal bar is 11", unless you have a Pro 2300 or a Pro 2100.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Thank you Lisa,

but are you going to continue to carry the economy rolls, or is this sale going to be the last of them?


----------



## lisa b

Those rolls may be discontinued.  However, the ULTRA rolls are less expensive than the economy rolls.  I've been able to buy more and get much better pricing.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

OK.  Thanks Lisa


----------



## fpmich

I was planning on buying a vacuum sealer from you for Christmas.  But after reading your Return Policy, it seems that only, if I never open it or try it out, I would still be stuck with loss of shipping fee and 15% restocking fee.  All this when I've never even been allowed to open it and try it out for a few days. https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Return_Information.html

*Standard Return Policy:*

- Customers may initiate a return for most unopened items within 30 days of the delivery date. Click here to contact us by email  for return authorization and return shipping instructions.  Orders returned to Vacuum Sealers Unlimited without a Return Authorization will not be credited or refunded.  Please use the e-mail address associated with your Vacuum Sealers Unlimited account when communicating with us about the return. 

- All returns must be received by Vacuum Sealers Unlimited within 30 days from the date the return was initiated. Items must be returned in new, unopened  condition and contain all original packaging, materials and accessories included with shipment.  Refused shipments are considered Buyer's Remorse returns and all return policies apply.

- After inspecting the returned merchandise, we will reimburse the purchase price of the item, less original shipping costs and a 15% restocking fee. Items returned that were sold with special incentive shipping rates will have the actual shipping costs incurred by Vacuum Sealers Unlimited deducted from the refund.  If the unit has been opened, an additional fee will applied.  In addition to these fees, a pro-rated charge (up to 100%) will be assessed for items that are returned incomplete or with non-resalable parts.  We will refund the full cost of the merchandise and the shipping charges if the return is the result of our error.

- All refunds will be issued in the original form of payment used for purchase.

*Defective Item Returns:*

- For a defective return/exchange within 30 days of purchase the customer must contact the manufacturer to determine that the merchandise is, in fact, defective. For defective items outside of the 30 day time frame please contact the manufacturer for warranty service.  Returns that are inspected or tested and found to be in good working order will not be eligible for a refund and will be shipped back to the customer at his expense. 

- For defective items outside of the 30 day time frame please contact the manufacturer for warranty service.

---------------------------------------

I would think a 10 to 15 day trial period, without restocking fee and shipping fee deducted, would be more in line with todays markets.

I can't afford a $40.00 to $60.00 loss on something I am not allowed to try first.  And possibly even great cost if I DO try it, and send it back.

You will still be my source for the bags though.  Those are great, and I have been very satisfied with them.  I even sent a commercial business that ships food stuff, your way for the bags.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

As long as you keep the machine in pristine condition, you are welcome to try it out and send it back. The machine and all of the packing materials would have to be in resalable condition. The restocking fee, honestly, is for customers who try to return machines that show visible wear.  I have had people send machines back with dried on food on them and people who have dropped machines on the floor and then told me they changed their mind.  I can't sell those machines again as new equipment, so I take a total loss.  

With regard to shipping, if I pay for shipping on your return, I will literally lose money. If the machine were to arrive broken, that's completely different, but for a machine that is perfect and the buyer changes his mind for one reason or the other, I can't pay for shipping on buyer's remorse.  

I try to keep my prices super low and give great customer service. That way, everyone is happy with their equipment.

Thanks for the question.  It's always good to clarify things.

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you all had a nice Thanksgiving.  We are looking forward to spending our Christmas with our family.  I hope that you all have a very Merry Christmas!*

*I have a discount code for December, so you can vacuum seal all of your holiday leftovers, in addition to your smoked ribs, brisket, etc. *

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1215**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am excited to announce a completely new line of bags and rolls for your countertop vacuum sealer.  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.**  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## fpmich

Thanks for clarifying that you are willing to be flexible with your return policy with a _reasonable _trial of the unit.  I can understand the shipping cost on returns.  It was just the unopened, never tried, and still shipping cost customer responsibility, that threw me.

I have another question about a sealer.  Weston Professional Advantage Vacuum Sealer.

Does it have the wide 5 mm seal or a narrow one?  I can't seem to find the answer on your site.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I just heard back from Weston.  The heat seal is a standard 3mm.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Thanks Lisa.

For the metric visualized impaired such as I am, _(read "Dunce")_   Here is a link that shows you a ruler just how wide it is.  Almost 1/8" wide seal!

http://online-utilities.com/cm-to-inch.html

That's much more sealing than Food Saver is, which is just a thin wire.  I like that.


----------



## fpmich

I really am not a pain Lisa.  More of an annoyance.  LOL

I was ready to order the machine, but then....  I could only find 8" X 50' foot long ULTRA rolls, and NO 11" X 50' long ULTRA rolls.

I found 11" bags, which cost more than the rolls.  I'm sure I am missing the 11" X 50' rolls, somehow.  Do you have a link for 11" X 50' long ULTRA rolls?   Or are you not going to carry them?

Thanks again for your time in answering my questions.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I sold out of them yesterday.  I have more coming in 6 weeks.  You can use these instead:

https://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/115-x-50-Full-Mesh-Jumbo-Rolls_c334.htm

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

OK  Thanks again Lisa.

I wasn't sure if the Weston would accommodate the 11.5 W rolls or not.


----------



## lisa b

You are *RIGHT*, Weston won't.  The seal bar is 11".  

You can start with our ULTRA gallon bags, which are 11".

Sorry about the confusion.

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Thanks Lisa.

Would it be okay to seal the corners on a slight diagonal and seal across the top, for a _"make it work" _solution?

I still have one of the 11 1/2" X  50' rolls left to use.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Frank,

If you want the Weston machine, I would suggest buying it and testing out your diagonal seal idea to see if it works.  In the meantime, I carry 11" x 14" ULTRA vacuum bags that will definitely fit the 11" seal bar.

The machine ships for free, but I can't ship bags/rolls for free, so it doesn't matter if you buy the rolls with the machine or not. 

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Lisa, thanks for your patience and help.  I appreciate it very much.

*We should be so lucky to have all our retailers be as helpful as you are!*

You read my mind on saving shipping charges on the bags if I purchased at same time as machine. <grin>    Oh well.

I can only find reviews of the VacMaster 305 on YouTube, as well as on your own site.

I see one of the differences is that the 305 uses two thin seals wires (double seal), and the 350 uses a 5mm single seal.

The 350 has roll storage and cutter.  Looks like that could be handy.

I'm leaning toward the 350 model because of the wider seal thickness, as well as the 12" seal width.

What are some of the other differences between the two?

Can the 350 still stand on end for storage?  Things like that.


----------



## lisa b

Hello Frank,

The 350 is basically an improved 305.  The Pro 305 is no longer made.  You are correct about the features of the Pro 350, and, in addition to the automatic mode, it also has a vacuum sensor, so you can preset the pressure, or use the manual pulse mode when you're sealing delicate items. 

With regard to setting it on it's side...  I don't know.  I've never tried it.  It wouldn't hurt it, but it doesn't seem like it would be very stable. 

Thanks, 

Lisa


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Lisa Merry Christmas to you and yours. Just want to say the bags are great I shared them with a friend. Once FEX decide I did live where we said I did and there was such an address. Thanks for the great service Lisa.


----------



## lisa b

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## fpmich

Thanks Lisa.

I didn't mean to say stand on end.  Stand on it's backside, is what I should've said.  In other words, just tip it back when not using, to save counter space.   If the cord comes out the side of unit, rather than back, then I think it would be OK?

Merry Christmas to you Lisa.


----------



## lisa b

The cord does come out of the side of the unit. I was imagining you standing the thing up on its side and thinking that it was going to be knocked over!

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Thank you Lisa.  I apologize for my bad wording of question.  What I'm thinking, and what I'm typing, doesn't always match up.

I'll quit bugging you now.  I think you have answered all my questions very well.

*I really do appreciate your patience and time.  I know it is valuable, limited, and in high demand.  *

That is why your quick replies in the forums always amaze me.  That's a lot of dedicated effort my friend!

I hope your business continues to grow.  I'm spreading the word about your products, as I go among my friends and relatives, the same as I do for Todd and his Amaze-n-products.  I firmly believe in you both, as good, honest, and serious business people, with customer satisfaction foremost.

Hat's off to you both!  <fp tips his hat>


----------



## lisa b

Thank you so much for your kind words and NO, you're not buggin me!

Have a wonderful weekend,

Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Just ordered my VacMaster 350 this morning.  Thanks for you taking time to answer my questions,

Anxiously waiting to try it out now,  Hurry delivery service, hurry!


----------



## lisa b

Should ship today....


----------



## driedstick

Just ordered mine!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! Coupon code worked great like normal

Steve


----------



## fpmich

driedstick,

do you mean you ordered a machine or just the bags? 

I tried the smf coupon code when I ordered my machine, but it didn't do anything for that, so I took it to mean the coupon was on the bags only.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Frank,

The coupon code is for bags, rolls, and canisters only.  I can't afford to discount the equipment any more.

You got the best deal going anywhere!

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## driedstick

fpmich said:


> driedstick,
> 
> do you mean you ordered a machine or just the bags?
> 
> I tried the smf coupon code when I ordered my machine, but it didn't do anything for that, so I took it to mean the coupon was on the bags only.


Just the bags 

DS


----------



## driedstick

Lisa B said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> The coupon code is for bags, rolls, and canisters only.  I can't afford to discount the equipment any more.
> 
> You got the best deal going anywhere!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa


----------



## fpmich

Not a problem at all, Lisa.  I figured that was what it was.

*Hey!  I got my VacMaster Pro 350 machine yesterday afternoon.  Boy that was QUICK!*   Only 2 days!

I gave it quick test last night, just playing around.  (Of course being a man, I didn't read manual until after I was done.)

*Works better than I expected. * And no, I didn't screw the machine up by not reading manual first.  LOL 

Every feature is clearly marked with English words, instead of some weird symbols for us to figure out.  Easy and straightforward!

If you do need to read the manual, (and you really should, you know) it is an actual booklet, and not a 4 - 5 foot wide square of paper folded, with 12 languages included.  If you can find your language on those sheets, it's usually only about 6X9 inch with no help at all.

The amount of  maximum vacuum it pulled ( (27.5hg) approximately 89-90% vacuum (I had to goggle vacuum hg to learn what hg was) ).

The maximum possible for any vacuum is 29.92hg (usually rounded up as 30) as I understand it.

*It  was much stronger than my foodsaver ever was, even when it new!  Much, much faster too! *

I found out that foodsaver is only about 20hg - 22hg.  Didn't find that out from their site either.  Had to find some other sites who had tested various vac-sealers for that info. 

*A couple of  features I wasn't sure was necessary:*

_Bag storage and roll cutter._    Big deal, right?    HA!  I LOVE them both!   Plus, I can store power cord in there along with a full 50 foot roll with no problem.

And making bags is 1000% faster than with shears, without having crooked cuts.

Another feature I thought didn't amount to much, was the _"see through lid"_ to chamber.  How could that help, I thought.

Well, it helps a lot!  You aren't guessing if you have edges in straight, too far, or not far enough in, and see wrinkles.  Surprise, I loved that immediately too.

---------------------------------------

I tried the pulse, and it is awesome.  We squished some soft bread flat at max normal seal, and did the pulse on another slice to just before bread started to collapse, and sealed.  Perfect!    FYI... soft bread when squished flat WILL NOT return to size after breaking the seal.

It remains about 1/16" thick.  But I knew that,  Pinch with fingers, it stays squished too.

Love the manual seal.  Now I can make my bags any size I want.  Not possible with the 20+ year old foodsaver that I currently have.  Also can just seal most any plastic bag similar to Zip-Locks.  Not vac-seal, but just sealed.  Going to do that with our Christmas cookies that won't be delivered for a couple of weeks yet.  Zip bags leak air at the lock end after sealing.

*5mm sealing width is even better & wider than I thought it would be*.  I'm a happy camper with that seal.

*BTW Lisa.... It stores just fine, tipped back on it's back side under top cupboard and counter.*   Just have to rig a plastic clamp to hold lid from dropping down when tilting it back to store.  And of course I'll make a storage bag to cover it.  Right now it has a small garbage bag over it.

-----------------------------------

*I still have a lot more testing, and learning settings, and etc. of course as I use it. *   But I can already tell this is the real deal vac-packer for reasonable price.  Two fans for cooling.  No more unit shutting off every 10-20 minutes or so.  Now that's cool!  (Pardon the pun)

*I will keep notes, as I use this over the next few months to a year, Lisa.  Then I will do a review for you.*   You may use it on this site, your home page, or any other sites you visit.

It will be an honest review after some time in use and testing.

I can't slam foodsaver.  I bought my unit over 20+ years ago, and it is still going. Weakly, but still going anyway.  LOL 

I'm sure they have improved on them a lot. But not to the quality of this unit.  And their new ones are more complicated than this one.  Bells & whistles for the most part.  Newlywed stuff of dreams.  Ya know?


----------



## driedstick

Just got my order,,, On time and full shipment!! Thanks Lisa - Great job BUT!! Santa must have forgot to throw in the vacmaster pro350 for me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## wichita chief

Thanks for the write up fpmich. I was looking at the 350 as I was perusing the site and decided when my current sealer quits (or before if it pisses me off sooner) I'd get either it or the 380. It's nice to have mention of points that a person sees but doesn't _see_. Like the clear lid. How nice! I use my sealer a lot sealing diced peppers from the garden and my smoked meats. I just bought a new box of rolls of sealing bags mid summer when I ran out but when I need more this is who I will get them from. I too appreciate good service in this day and age of touch 1 to speak to "blah,blah,blah" or fill out a form and maybe we'll get back to you if we feel like it. And add in better quality? Heck. It's a no brainer!!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I hope that all of you have a happy and healthy 2016 with lots of BBQ and fun with friends and family.*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM116**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!**  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

I've ordered from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited before. Was very happy with the bags. Was just about to order some bags yesterday since it was a fair price in comparison to others and came with a 10% discount. Then I got to the shipping charges. $16 for 4 rolls. So, I ordered bags from Amazon and they were delivered free today. And the quality seems just fine so far. Worked for the cheese I smoked over the weekend. :)


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Good news!**  The VacMaster Pro 350 vacuum sealer is back in stock.  Due to high demand, the manufacturer ran out of these machines, but they came in yesterday.  We'll be shipping all of our back orders this next week.  You can see that machine here:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm*

*Thank you to all for your business and friendship.  I have spoken to many people on this forum, and you guys are the best. *

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM216**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Easter is right around the corner, which means (hopefully) warmer weather is, too.  We can all BBQ without freezing outside!*

*Here is your March discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM316**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## soobaerodude

Hi Lisa,

I placed an order for your chamber vacuum bag combo pack, but entering the code would not give a discount.  Does your code only work for clamp/foodsaver supplies?


----------



## thecougarguy

The code only works for the suction type bags, not the chamber type.  I asked Lisa the same question.  Even without the discount, she beats everyone's price and her service is great.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Things are happening here at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  I am developing a new website that will allow me to be more flexible in my discounts, promotions, etc.  Hopefully, it will be up in the next couple of months.  Until then....*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM416**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## flounderhead

Is there a reason there is no order history on your site? I can never remember what I order for a lot of things and I generally just look at my order history  and reorder that.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I'm redoing my website, and making it more user friendly.  If you need your order history, please call me at 661-332-5631 or email me with your "real" name.  I will be happy to let you know what you've ordered in the past.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## flounderhead

Thanks, order placed


----------



## wes w

Lisa, its been a while.  Last I ordered, I ordered a case.   I am in need of another case.  I'm sorry to be a pain, but I'd really like the May discount.   We have done a fundraiser the past 2 years in honor of our fallen son who was a Marine.    All profits go to the local Marine Corps League.   

I didn't realize I was on my last roll.  Thank you in advance!   Love your vac bags.   If I could only afford a better vac machine...

Hope you are well.  If you are honored to be a mother,  Happy Mothers day!!


----------



## lisa b

Dear Wes,

The code is SM516.  I will put an official announcement out there as well.

Blessings to your family and heartfelt thanks to your son for his service in defense of our freedom.

Lisa


----------



## wes w

Thank you Mrs. Lisa!


----------



## wes w

Well,  broke down a bought the VacMaster Pro 350.  Reviews looked really good.  We just need something faster then our foodsaver.   Most all our packing is 1lb. bags.   Also got the rolls I need.   Best I remember shipping is super fast, so I should have them by the 20th.   

It wouldn't take the code you gave me.   I left a note in the order.   If there is any questions please call.   Thank you!

Authorization Code 08747Z


----------



## flounderhead

Post a review of the sealer when you can


----------



## wes w

flounderhead said:


> Post a review of the sealer when you can


Will do.   It will be packing somewhere around 100lbs of 1lb packs in a few weeks.  Really looking forward to something that doesn't over heat.


----------



## flounderhead

I heard that. I hate when mine overheats and I'm only doing about 15 packages.


----------



## foamheart

Lisa B said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm redoing my website, and making it more user friendly.  If you need your order history, please call me at 661-332-5631 or email me with your "real" name.  I will be happy to let you know what you've ordered in the past.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa


 We all want to talk to you anyway!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*It's May and summer is right around the corner, although you wouldn't be able to tell that in my neck of the woods.  It's still too cold for me to start my garden.  However, in anticipation of warmer weather....*

*Here is your Maydiscount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM516**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hi Wes,

I don't know why that code didn't work for you.  As soon as the credit card settles today, I'll apply a credit back to your credit card for 10% off the rolls.

Thank you, and please let me know if you have any other questions.

Lisa


----------



## wes w

Lisa B said:


> Hi Wes,
> 
> I don't know why that code didn't work for you.  As soon as the credit card settles today, I'll apply a credit back to your credit card for 10% off the rolls.
> 
> Thank you, and please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you.

Edit:   I just remembered sometimes,  copy and paste doesn't work.  I bet that was the problem.   Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## foamheart

Wes W said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Edit:   I just remembered sometimes,  copy and paste doesn't work.  I bet that was the problem.   Sorry for the trouble.


Your just a trouble starter Wes, a wild man!  LOL


----------



## wes w

Foamheart said:


> Wes W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit:   I just remembered sometimes,  copy and paste doesn't work.  I bet that was the problem.   Sorry for the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Your just a trouble starter Wes, a wild man!
Click to expand...

LOL!   Yeah,  wild mountain man to dumb to know how something works.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

Once again my order was processed immediately and on my doorstep the next day.  They have the best price for the best quality.

Lisa is a pleasure to deal with.  She is always very helpful 

I recommend her to anyone I know that needs bags or equipment.

Thanks Lisa.  Talk to you in a few months when I need more bags or hopefully sooner!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*





*I hope that everyone had a great weekend celebrating our country's independence!  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*





*Here is your July discount code:*





*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*



*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*



*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*





*Just enter **SM716**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*







*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*





*I will have more products coming soon!*





*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*







*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*





*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*





*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*





http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm





*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*





http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm





*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*







*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*





*Take care, and thanks for your business!*





*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that you're all having a great summer!*

*Here is your August discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM816**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## ez2b

Hi Lisa just went to your site order some bags and a sealer it did not show the sealer was being shipped for free? wife just called and left a message.
Thanks in advance


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

If your area code is 313, I called you and tried to leave a message, but your voicemail hasn't been set up.  Please call me at 661-332-5631.

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## ez2b

Thanks Lisa know my our area code is 209.
But I did receive an email from you straighten the situation out and I thank you very much


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I don't know about you, but I am definitely looking forward to cooler days and nights.  Hopefully, we will all soon be enjoying brisk fall days.*

*Here is your September discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM916**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## fpmich

Lisa,

just letting you know I inspected the rolls in the damaged box, and they are all intact.  So FedEx's knife missed it aim.  LOL

Thank you for the quick return of my phone call.

Folks, I can't praise Lisa and her service enough.  Also same goes for the bags and the Vacmaster 350 quality.  I love it!


----------



## rob sicc

Hi All,

I just wanted post about yet another great experience with Lisa and Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  As I was putting in another order, I made a special request to Lisa for some historical info and I had it within minutes.

I couldn't recommend Vacuum Sealers more.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  Hunting season is here, and it's the busiest time of year here.  *

*Here is your October/November discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1116**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  I'm super busy this time of year!  *

*Here is your November/December discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1216**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy New Year to you. I hope that 2017 is filled with health, happiness, and lots of BBQ!*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SMJAN17**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## trishalynn56

This is a great bargain! Thanks for the link!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*We'll be debuting a new vacuum sealer on the website in just a few days....*

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM217**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## hangmanli

Venture said:


> OK, finally ran short on bags.
> 
> Called Lisa at  661-332-5631 and she gave me a code for the 10% SMF member discount.  Went to the site, (http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/) signed in so I would get the returning customer discount without calling her every time I order.  Don't know why, cause she was so nice I would like to talk to her every time I order?
> 
> This is a CA company but the bags arrived shipped from Missouri in 6 days.  Not bad for FedX ground.
> 
> The bags have a different look and feel than the FoodSaver brand bags. I normally double seal each end of bags made from rolls for a safety factor.  On these I only did a single seal on each end to give them a thorough test. Did Todd's beer can test and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beercantest.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ venture
> __ Jan 11, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a case (12  8" X 20' rolls).  Cost with the SMF discount, CA sales tax, and shipping was $73.  FoodSaver brand bags at WalMart would have cost me $132 with CA sales tax.
> 
> I calculate that to be a 45% savings to my door, not including the gas and hassle at WalMart, but you can do the math.
> 
> I will post again after these have been in the freezer.  First test will be some Pastrami in the next few days.
> 
> A big thanks to all fellow members who tipped us off to this saving opportunity.
> 
> Is this a great forum, or what?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



I'm new here and have been using food saver bags for years.   What does the beer can test supposed to reveal or prove?


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone is doing great.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*
*Here is your April discount code:*​ ​*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*​*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*​*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*​ ​*Just enter **SM417 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry **CLEAR/GOLD BAGS**  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length**:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## rob sicc

Hi All,

I wanted to share a customer service story about the following item that I bought from Lisa 

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

I owned this item for 2 years and it died.  Not happy but I called customer service.  They walked me through their first idea of how to fix it myself rather than ship it to them, have them fix it and return it for a huge cost.  Unfortunately, their first idea did not work.  So I called back and they suggest replacing the mother board.  They asked if I thought I could replace it myself.  I thought I could.  When I told them my machine was only 2 years old, they said they would send the board which was over $50 dollars, for free.  They also said when it comes in to call them back and they would walk me through the install of the new mother board.

So my first thought that the machine breaking after 2 years isn't very good was completely erased by absolutely awesome customer service.  To be honest, I did bounce the thing around a lot which could have caused the mother board to be damaged.

The point of this post is to let you folks know that if you are thinking about buying a vacuum sealer, the ones that Lisa sells are great and are backed up by awesome customer service.

@Lisa,  I thought you would like  to know this as well.  

Happy smoking.


----------



## candurin

Did that fix the problem?

Great CS goes a long way!


----------



## rob sicc

candurin said:


> Did that fix the problem?
> 
> Great CS goes a long way!


I'm waiting on the part.  I will post the results.


----------



## hangmanli

Lisa 

Do you have a promo code for this month?
I haven't tried your Ultra bags yet.  Just ran out of food saver bags.
I was on the website and didn't realize the shipping was over $20.

Thanks for any promo codes for this month or next month.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone enjoyed their Memorial Day weekend and thought of our troops who are serving our country and of those who have died for our freedom. *

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your JUNE discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM617 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## fpmich

HangmanLi,

The 10% off does help, but there is no free shipping, on bags.  Only on machines.

However, I did the math, and even with shipping cost, discount, Lisa's bags are still cheaper than Food Saver's!

And about 300% better!  I only get a non seal about once a year or two, if that!  And when I inspect the pack, I usually can see that I left a wrinkle, or a bit of juice got in the seal.


----------



## yatyat

Hi Lisa,

I have decided to get the Vacmaster VP215 and would love to get it from you.  I am just wondering if you would do a pricematch on the machine.  No problem if not but I thought I would check first.  I will definitely get the bags from you once I get the machine though.

Thanks!

Kay


----------



## itguy08

Just a word of thanks to Lisa and her team!  Great shipping speed.  Ordered a multipack of bags on Friday morning and they just got delivered today.  Look to be of great quality and a substantial savings from the FoodSaver bags I was buying from Costco.

Will definitely use and recommend them!!!!!


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that all of you have been enjoying your summer!*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM817 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone,*

*School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! 

Thanksgiving is just around the corner and hunting season is in full swing.  I hope that you're enjoying your autumn.
*
*Here is your NOVEMBER discount code:
*​*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM1117 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa
*


----------



## fpmich

I ran out of my older bags I bought from Lisa. a couple or three months ago.  So of course I started to use the new ULTRA BAGS I had ordered awhile ago.  I use the Vac Master Pro 350.

Is it just me, or have you other folks found that some bags seal fine and some don't?  I was having trouble getting vacuum to form enough to start the automatic sealing.  It acted like their was a hole in the bag.  I even threw several bags away because of this!   Drove me nuts, until I discovered, that if I make sure I have the smooth side down, it works every time.

Never had to pay attention to this before.  Maybe because they are thicker, the embossing needs to be on top?

Lisa.... can you jump in here, and explain this to us?  Thanks.


----------



## lisa b

Hi Frank,

I find that bags kind of naturally bend down one way or the other when you place them in the machine, so I put them in that way.  I've never paid attention to which side is up (smooth or textured). I haven't had other users comment to me about it, either.  Perhaps it's just the way your machine works?  

I'm sorry that I couldn't give a definitive answer.  I am glad that you found what works best for you.

Happy Thanksgiving!
Lisa


----------



## fpmich

I'm assuming you mean curved side down.  Right or wrong?  I'll have to pay attention to that the next few times as well.

I still think it may be the slight weight/thickness increase in the new bags that causes this.  Not a big deal.  Small price for a more puncture proof bag.


----------



## old sarge

Wondering if the bags will work without a problem on a LEM MaxVac.


----------



## old sarge

Anyone?  I own the LEM 1088a which is a wonderful machine. Works flawlessly with FoodSaver bags and of course bags from LEM. I thought maybe I would order some bags from Lisa.


----------



## Bearcarver

lisa b said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I find that bags kind of naturally bend down one way or the other when you place them in the machine, so I put them in that way.  I've never paid attention to which side is up (smooth or textured). I haven't had other users comment to me about it, either.  Perhaps it's just the way your machine works?
> 
> I'm sorry that I couldn't give a definitive answer.  I am glad that you found what works best for you.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> Lisa




The first 500 bags I got from you I didn't have a curling problem.
But these last 500 bags I got all came loose in a box, instead of in individual 100 bag boxes. They curl a lot now. If I'd have know this batch was going to come loose I would have saved the boxes from my old batch, and put these in them.
Is this the way they will always come in the future?

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I just saw this message.  I"m sorry for the delay in the response.  Please let me know your "real" name, so I can look up your order and see exactly what you purchased.

For immediate response, please contact me at [email protected].

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## old sarge

I sent Lisa a PM and she did tell me that her bags are compatible with the LEM MaxVac, if anyone is interested.


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone! *

*Wishing all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!*

*Here is your December/January discount code:*
*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

*Hi Everybody,

I just wanted to give you some updates.  My website is having serious issues with discount codes, so that's why I haven't posted one this month.  However, I am always happy to give my friends here a discount on the textured bags and rolls that work on your suction vacuum sealers (FoodSaver, Cabela's, Weston, the VacMaster Pro series, etc.) Just give me a call or send me an email at [email protected], and I'll help you out with it.  I'll be launching a new, improved website in the next couple of weeks, so this won't be a problem for much longer.

The other bit of news is that VacMaster is switching to something called MAP pricing, effective March 1.  All VacMaster distributors will have to sell the equipment at the price they dictate which is MUCH more than I'm currently selling them.  I will have to charge more for the machines.  So, if you are considering an upgrade to a new VacMaster sealer, please buy it before March 1.

Thank you and please let me know if you have any questions. It's always best to email me directly at the address below.

Lisa
661-332-5631
[email protected]*


----------



## flounderhead

Like perfect timing. I just put the last roll in my sealer the other day.


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Great news! I figured out the rules of the new pricing structure on all VacMaster suction equipment, and I can now offer 10% off the suction machines. (Please note: the discount does not apply to chamber vacuum sealers.)

*Here is your MARCH discount code:

Save 10% Off VacMaster Pro series suction sealers! (PRO350 and PRO 380)

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE

Just enter SM318 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
*
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.
*
http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## bluewhisper

Are we sales spamming yet? So sweet to use a discussion board as a free advertising platform.


----------



## lisa b

bluewhisper said:


> Are we sales spamming yet? So sweet to use a discussion board as a free advertising platform.
> 
> View attachment 355749


Hello,

I actually am a paying sponsor on this site.  I've been happily supporting the forum for several years now. I've met a lot of very nice people and learned a lot.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## old sarge

If Jeff allows it without any reservations, so be it.


----------



## floridasteve

lisa b said:


> Hello,
> 
> I actually am a paying sponsor on this site.  I've been happily supporting the forum for several years now. I've met a lot of very nice people and learned a lot.
> 
> Thank you,
> Lisa



Lisa is an asset to his group, and I do need to order some more of her great bags


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *​*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*​
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) - *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​

*Here is your MARCH discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:

Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines​**
Just enter SM418 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*
Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business!*


----------



## bluewhisper

Lisa, I apologize for snapping at you. I did not realize that you are a sponsor. My fail.


----------



## flounderhead

I was wondering if you still offer the VacStrip rolls rather than the Ultra rolls.


----------



## old sarge

I think you and many others would get quicker answers by sending a personal message, now called start a conversation, or contact her thru the website.  It seems that Lisa only pops in to post a discount/run ads; not sure she monitors the forum daily.


----------



## lisa b

flounderhead said:


> I was wondering if you still offer the VacStrip rolls rather than the Ultra rolls.


Hello,

No, those rolls were actually discontinued a couple of years ago by the manufacturer, who still holds the patent.  They are no longer available anywhere. I actually manufacture the ULTRA bags and rolls myself and they are of a thicker material than the VacStrip bags (and FoodSaver, Seal a Meal, etc.) used to be, so they are more puncture resistant and have a lower oxygen transmission rate.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## flounderhead

Thank you for your prompt reply. I was really liking the VacStrip rolls but I suppose I'll have to give the Ultra rolls a go. I've heard because they are thicker can sometimes have sealing issues. I hope my FoodSaver sealer will handle them. Not looking to buy another machine.


----------



## lisa b

flounderhead said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. I was really liking the VacStrip rolls but I suppose I'll have to give the Ultra rolls a go. I've heard because they are thicker can sometimes have sealing issues. I hope my FoodSaver sealer will handle them. Not looking to buy another machine.



They work great on FoodSaver units.  Some people sell 4MIL bags and they can have sealing issues.  These are thicker enough to protect against punctures, but not too thick to seal.

thanks!
Lisa


----------



## flounderhead

Thanks, now I just need to figure out how many I need to order.


----------



## old sarge

Owning a LEM vac sealer, I get my bags from LEM; 3.5 mil thick. No vacuum or sealing failures.  If you have a sealing problem with thick bags, you might want to get a more powerful/heavier vac sealer. A nuisance to bring out each time you need it but far better than failed seals.


----------



## lisa b

old sarge said:


> Owning a LEM vac sealer, I get my bags from LEM; 3.5 mil thick. No vacuum or sealing failures.  If you have a sealing problem with thick bags, you might want to get a more powerful/heavier vac sealer. A nuisance to bring out each time you need it but far better than failed seals.



LEM makes a great product, but you might want to check out our bags, which are also 3.5 MIL and are fraction of the cost of the LEM bags.

100 LEM  8 x 12 vacuum bags - $34.95 on the LEM site
100 Vacuum Sealers Unlimited 8 x 12 bags - $14.33 (with the 10% discount)


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

*I now have discount codes for our commercial grade suction machines!*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)  *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​​
*Here is your  JUNE discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:

*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM618 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.*​*

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## old sarge

lisa b said:


> LEM makes a great product, but you might want to check out our bags, which are also 3.5 MIL and are fraction of the cost of the LEM bags.
> 
> 100 LEM  8 x 12 vacuum bags - $34.95 on the LEM site
> 100 Vacuum Sealers Unlimited 8 x 12 bags - $14.33 (with the 10% discount)



That is quite a difference.  Thanks!


----------



## flounderhead

Placed my order for some rolls.


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

Summer has been super-busy with work and I managed to sneak in a family vacation, too.  I hope that your summer is going well!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *

*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*

*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *

*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*

*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:
*


*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines

Just enter SM818 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa*


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

I hope that everyone had a summer full of BBQ and long days with family and friends!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *​​*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350​*​*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) ​*​*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380​*​*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE​*
*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​*Just enter SM918 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.​*
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

Hello everyone!

It's finally cooling down here and the leaves are changing! I hope that your autumn is filled with family, friends, and BBQ!

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your OCTOBER discount code on supplies for vacuum machines:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1018 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope all of you have a happy Thanksgiving! *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your NOVEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1118 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I want to wish all of my friends here a very Merry Christmas! Take the time to enjoy what’s important – your family and friends. *

*I have a few special discounts on equipment:*

*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar) *
*Save $20 with the discount code PRO350*
*VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar) *
*Save $30 with the discount code PRO380*
*ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE*​
* Here is your DECEMBER discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:  *

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM1218 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I hope that everyone had a nice holiday season and that you have a wonderful 2019!*

*Here is your JANUARY discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM119 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm sorry for the late posting of the discount code.  I've been busy working on a new Vacuumsealersunlimited.com website that will hopefully be easier to use. As always, if you ever have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me directly. *

*Here is your FEBRUARY/MARCH discount code on supplies for vacuum sealing supplies:*

*Save 10% Off All ULTRA Bags, Rolls, & Canisters for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines*​
*Just enter SM113 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.*​
*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350
VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. *

*THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!*

*Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

*We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! *Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


----------



## lisa b

*Hello everyone!

My new website is fully functional, so I can now sleep at night!

I want to thank all of you for your patience by offering a larger discount this month.  For one month only, you will receive:
*
*15% OFF 
All ULTRA Bags and Rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster Home Suction Machines.

Just enter SM419 at checkout 
and the discount will automatically be applied.
*​*I have a few special discounts on equipment:
*
*VacMaster Pro350 (12" seal bar)
Save $20 with the discount code PRO350

VacMaster Pro380 (16" seal bar)
Save $30 with the discount code PRO380
ALL MACHINES SHIP FOR FREE
*​*Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are THICKER than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. 

OUR THICKER BAGS ARE MORE PUNCTURE RESISTANT AND HAVE A LOWER OXYGEN TRANSMISSION RATE. This means your vacuum sealed items will stay fresher longer!

Check out our ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

ULTRA BAGS AND ROLLS

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

CLEAR/GOLD BAGS

We proudly feature VacMaster all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

VACMASTER COUNTERTOP VACUUM SEALERS

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! 

MYLAR BAGS/EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS SUPPLIES

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies!

Take care, and thanks for your business!

Lisa


*


----------



## sqwib

Coupon code: SM419 is invalid. Please try again or contact us.


----------



## sqwib

*Lisa it looks like you aren't gonna be sleeping any time soon

internal error - server connection terminated

*

*Various links send me to Huge Domains.com and "visit our onlinestore" goes to goDaddy

go to*
https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/mylar-bags/
*click on any of the links *
*Mylar Bags / Pouches*
*Oxygen Absorbers*
*Hand Sealers*

*same with links under processing equipment*

*also under*
*https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/foodsaver-bags/*
*the links following*
*We Can Save You 60% Or More!*
*do not work*

*further down on that same page if you click on show full mesh zipper bags, you get*
*"The resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable".*


----------



## sqwib

Also *SM419 *did not work for me


----------



## flounderhead

Links work for me. Don't know about the discount code as I haven't tried to place an order yet.


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

Everything is working on my end. Please let me know if you continue to have issues. I can also be reached at 661-332-5631.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

Well this is what I'm getting from my computer and from my phone.


----------



## sqwib

And when I click on visit out store, I get...


----------



## sqwib

And I get this under 
*We Can Save You 60% Or More!*

*




*


----------



## sqwib

I was trying to order the Pro 380 and some bags and eventually gave up.
I ordered the Pro 380 from Webstaurant and have enough bags for a few months but wanted to replenish my stock.


----------



## foamheart

OMG SQWIB broke the internet!


----------



## lisa b

Hello Swib,

I really don't know how that happened.  It's very strange and I'm sorry for the confusion.  I had some purchases today with the coupon from other Smoking Meat people and the links are working on my end.  Somehow, you ended up on the .net site, which was the draft site while we were constructing our real site.  

Please do not hesitate to call me if you ever have any questions or need order assistance at 661-332-5631.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

OK something is off

Can someone "click on this link" then click on "VISIT OUR ONLINE STORE" as shown below and see what they get.


----------



## sqwib

Then try this one "Click Here" 
and select one of the options as shown below. (when I right click on either of these two and copy the address I get this *http://*
That's it, just the HyperText Transfer Protocol


----------



## gmc2003

Post 418: Some godaddy hosting site.
http://vacuumsealersunlimited.net/?reqp=1&reqr=

Post 419: All I get is the page *about:blank
*
Chris


----------



## sqwib

I finally managed to get my order in with the coupon. I had to keep trying different links. For some reason the "Visit Our Store" when under the "Mylar Bags" tab does not work I would appreciate if someone would test those links that I provided.


----------



## sqwib

gmc2003 said:


> Post 418: Some godaddy hosting site.
> http://vacuumsealersunlimited.net/?reqp=1&reqr=
> 
> Post 419: All I get is the page *about:blank
> *
> Chris



It will say About:Blank until the page loads, sometimes it takes about 5 seconds
Did you click on my link above in post #418? because the address does work, it's the tabs on that page that dont.
this is the actual address,
https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/mylar-bags/


----------



## flounderhead

.com and .net makes a big difference


----------



## gmc2003

In 418 the original link worked, it was the tab visit our online store that didn't. I'll try 419 again. Hold on for a second.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Nope still nothing. Clicked the save 60% and buy now.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Same thing with the Save 50% now button.

Chris


----------



## sqwib

All the links under "Processing Equipment" do the same thing, they go to hugedomains.com, every single link (with images) on that page does not work.



Try it here
Actual link address
https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/commercial-home-equipment/


----------



## Bearcarver

sqwib said:


> All the links under "Processing Equipment" do the same thing, they go to hugedomains.com, every single link (with images) on that page does not work.
> 
> 
> 
> Try it here
> Actual link address
> https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/commercial-home-equipment/




Yup—-All the links on that page take me to “Huge Domain”.

Bear


----------



## lisa b

Hi guys,

You're right!  Those are bugs and thank you SO MUCH for bringing them to my attention!  They are still directing people back to the temporary domain we were using to develop the site.  I will get these fixed right away.  

And this is why I don't sleep!  

Thanks for the input and please let me know if I've missed anything else.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

Lisa, can you look into stocking "Portion Pouch Vacuum Sealer Bags"
I would love something like this for freezer meals separating stuff like veggies, potatoes and rice from chicken, beef and pork. I would like to start making some meals for my aging parents where they can have a decent dinner just boiling some water and dropping these into the pot.
I'm gonna experiment with folding bags in half and sealing to see if that works.


----------



## lisa b

Good morning,

I will look into it!  I think it's a great idea.  I just have to make sure that FoodSaver doesn't have a patent on the design.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

_Hey guys I just want to put this out there. This is an Apples to Apples comparison, the prices below are for Vacuum Seal rolls sold by Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.

The same Vacuum Rolls at Amazon are a pretty good deal, Here are some price break downs.

I just used 11" x 50' rolls as an example and these are with the 10% :SMF" discount applied._


Amazon 4 rolls @ $39.20 ($9.80 a roll)
VSU Direct 4 Rolls @ $58.52 ($14.63 a roll) (Difference of $19.32)
[Shipping $14.35]
_


Now when you increase the quantity, the cost at Amazon is still much better due to the shipping cost on VSU Direct_

Amazon 6 rolls @ $58.80 ($9.80 a roll)
VSU Direct 6 Rolls @ $86.20 ($14.36 a roll) (Difference of $27.00)
[Shipping $19.95]


Amazon 10 rolls @ $98.00 ($9.80 a roll)
VSU Direct 10 Rolls @ $143.37 ($14.33 a roll) (Difference of $45.37) 
[Shipping $32.95]


----------



## lisa b

Hi Everyone,

Yes, the rolls (& quart bags) are less expensive on Amazon, because they are doing the shipping on their UPS or USPS account, and receive an entire container of products at a time, so it's a quantity thing. 

If you ever have any questions, please contact me here or at [email protected]. 

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

Lisa, Yes I noticed that you only have Quart Bags and Rolls being sold at Amazon.
Shipping is the killer and the deal-breaker, and it seems relative to price (sort of) and not necessarily bulk, up to a certain point.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am obligated to the forum members here first and have their better interest at heart. And to be fair to Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, I have only compared your products to each other and not other vendors products as in post #432. 
My suggestion for Quart Bags and Rolls is to get them from Amazon.

Please explain how your shipping is calculated.

I also can't figure out the coupon but it seems to take off more than 10% and takes the 10% from the total including shipping which is awesome, most vendors exclude shipping when using coupon codes, a definite thumbs up here!

My suggestions to all members buying bags from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited is to, go to your cart and when you have selected everything you want, then play with the quantities and update the cart while watching your $HIPPING. The shipping has me miffed, at first it looks proportionate to price but sometimes just jumps to a point of, "are you kidding me".

Members be very careful with the shipping. In a mock up I increased lower value items items and shipping would go up $.0.20.
I then increased one item by $50.00 and the shipping increased from $47.70 to $169.88 thats a $122.00 difference, an increase of (256%). I don't know if this is a glitch but I am hoping Lisa can explain this (and/or fix it).

I am posting an example of a mock order showing the 256% increase.


----------



## flounderhead

sqwib said:


> _Hey guys I just want to put this out there. This is an Apples to Apples comparison, the prices below are for Vacuum Seal rolls sold by Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.
> 
> The same Vacuum Rolls at Amazon are a pretty good deal, Here are some price break downs.
> 
> I just used 11" x 50' rolls as an example and these are with the 10% :SMF" discount applied._
> 
> 
> Amazon 4 rolls @ $39.20 ($9.80 a roll)
> VSU Direct 4 Rolls @ $58.52 ($14.63 a roll) (Difference of $19.32)
> [Shipping $14.35]



Not sure where you found that on Amazon. I only found 2 Pack of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited - 11" x 50' Rolls For FoodSaver, etc. - Thicker, Heavy-Duty Commercial Quality Textured Vacuum Sealer Bags - BPA Free & FDA Approved $38.09 & Free Shipping. I don't see 4 rolls unless you order two 2-packs.


----------



## flounderhead

As a matter of fact, I can only see 4 different Vacuum Sealers Unlimited products on Amazon. 2 - 8" rolls, 2 - 11" rolls, an 8 and an 11 roll combo, and quart bags


----------



## lisa b

Hi Everybody,

Yes, I do sell rolls and quart bags on Amazon.  They have many, many different distribution centers across the country and they have deals with UPS and the USPS to ship for next to nothing, so that's how they do it.  I make a buck or two on each sale and hope for volume. I ship everything to Amazon, and they do all of the picking, boxing, and shipping. After it leaves me to go to their distribution centers, I don't see the products again. I don't pay for the labels, boxes, ink, (my aching back), etc. to get these items shipped.

With regard to my shipping charges, I charge only what I am charged.  I don't mark it up at all.  I also pass along my highly discounted FEDEX rates that I negotiate with them. My profit is so low, that if I don't pass along my shipping charges, I will lose money every time I sell something. I'm just a little business trying to keep my head above water.

I am, however, also a consumer and I completely understand what you mean by wanting free shipping, because I want it, too.  One big reason I just launched a newly designed website, is that it is flexible in what I can do.  I am looking at ways to offer you better ways to buy Vacuum Sealers Unlimited products.

I truly appreciate this forum, and I certainly want to give you the best value for your money.

Lisa


----------



## sqwib

flounderhead said:


> Not sure where you found that on Amazon. I only found 2 Pack of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited - 11" x 50' Rolls For FoodSaver, etc. - Thicker, Heavy-Duty Commercial Quality Textured Vacuum Sealer Bags - BPA Free & FDA Approved $38.09 & Free Shipping. I don't see 4 rolls unless you order two 2-packs.


Yes you would order 2 of the 2 packs to get 4.


flounderhead said:


> As a matter of fact, I can only see 4 different Vacuum Sealers Unlimited products on Amazon. 2 - 8" rolls, 2 - 11" rolls, an 8 and an 11 roll combo, and quart bags



I'm not sure you are following me.
If you want 10 rolls you would have to order 5 packs of 2.
The point I was trying to make was that the price of the rolls never changes when ordering from Amazon and you get free shipping.
If you look closer at post #432, you will see the price difference broken down per roll and see what the shipping cost from VSU does to your per/roll price.


----------



## flounderhead

sqwib said:


> Yes you would order 2 of the 2 packs to get 4.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you are following me.
> If you want 10 rolls you would have to order 5 packs of 2.
> The point I was trying to make was that the price of the rolls never changes when ordering from Amazon and you get free shipping.
> If you look closer at post #432, you will see the price difference broken down per roll and see what the shipping cost from VSU does to your per/roll price.



No, I totally follow what you said, but when looking at the Vacuum Sealer Unlimited brand bags, the 11"x50' rolls were 2 for $38.09, which is $19.04 per roll, not the $9.80 per roll you mentioned.


----------



## sqwib

Lisa did you look at post #434 and see the price jump from $47.70 to $169.88 by just adding $49.95.
If that's what you are paying for shipping then you are being robbed. I would look into that. I ship packages everyday with UPS and sometimes Fedex and something with the shipping on your site is off.

Fedex Priority for the mock up in post #434 is $927.50.


----------



## lisa b

I just noticed the date you did your price comparison.  It was last Friday, when I had a major problem with the FEDEX shipping rates.  Like I mentioned, I launched a new site last week and I've been working through bugs.  I did the EXACT same comparison TODAY now that the site is functioning correctly. (Any customers who were overcharged on Friday on shipping received refunds immediately.)

It absolutely would cost me $154.29 to ship 90+ pounds of bags and rolls to Philadelphia in 2 - 3 different boxes.  If a customer prefers to ship on his FEDEX number, I am happy to do so and not charge them my cost shipping.  

It would be HIGHLY unusual for anyone to an entire order like this via FEDEX priority overnight.  I've had customers who've had bagging emergencies and I've shipped a few items overnight to get them through, until the rest of the order could arrive via ground.

Please  feel free to call or email me at any time with any questions regarding my website. I work very hard to provide the best customer service and value.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

I'm glad you worked out that glitch.
Shipping is definitely a killer, I don't know how a merchant can make a living once shipping is factored in.
Also good to know folks can use their own shipping number.


----------



## flounderhead

I still want to know where you find four 11"x50' Vacuum Sealer Unlimited rolls on Amazon @ $39.20 ($9.80 a roll)


----------



## lisa b

Hello,

I'm actually out of inventory at Amazon on that size right now.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## sqwib

flounderhead said:


> I still want to know where you find four 11"x50' Vacuum Sealer Unlimited rolls on Amazon @ $39.20 ($9.80 a roll)



You snooze you lose lol.
here are  8"x 50' at $7.95 a roll.

*Combo pack ($8.99 a roll) (two rolls of 11"x50' and two rolls of 8" x 50')*
8" x 50' and a 11" x 50' for $8.99 a roll.
if you order two of these @ $17.99, total is $35.98 that's $8.99 a roll for 4 rolls, this saves you $2.77 a roll over the Double packs 

*Double pack*
If you order the 11" x 50' pack of two they are now showing at a price of $37.67 free ship $18.83 a roll.

*Double pack ($11.76 a roll) (two rolls of 11"x 50' and two rolls of 8" x 50')*
If you order a double pack of the the 11" X 50' @ $31.15 and a double pack of 8" x 50' @ $15.89 the total is $47.04 that comes out to $11.76 a roll.


So it's better to order *2 combo* packs instead of two double packs but that can change in an hour, so just keep checking Amazon for your best value, it will require a bit of time and some math.


----------



## lisa b

Yes, the rolls are pre-wrapped in 2s and shipped to Amazon. If you also need 8" rolls, you can get the 2 pack where you get one of each.


----------

